# All of us vs Pre skip Sakura



## Kai (Jan 5, 2007)

Identical to my last thread, but this is pre skip Sakura and with similar rules.

Sakura can't use any weapons.

Fight takes place in a gigantic mansion. All of us in the OBD can start on one side, and she can start on the other. Sakura is unbelievablly insanely bipolar bloodlusted, and she's coming to kill us all.

We all start off with a pistol and get 1 bullet each. Sakura has knowledge of guns.

LOL, can we pull a victory guys? We'll all have to work together to get out of this one.

Edit: Sakura knows where we are, but we don't know where she is. The fight has to take place in the mansion, none of us are allowed to leave.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 5, 2007)

^ LOL @ RULES   

I think with our sheer numbers (estimating that there are 20+ of us), we will rape her. Literally.

Dibs on first turn!


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Jan 5, 2007)

We all fire at Sakura's legs at once. Once Sakura goes down we all move to her and kick her until she is unconscious.


----------



## Kai (Jan 5, 2007)

Alright, I edited the last part of my 1st post. Sakura might have some sneaky nin tactics that we might be unprepared for, so if one wanders from the group, he's dead immediately.

Divided we die, Unitied we have a chance to survive/


----------



## Orion (Jan 5, 2007)

Space said:


> Alright, I edited the last part of my 1st post. Sakura might have some sneaky nin tactics that we might be unprepared for, so if one wanders from the group, he's dead immediately.
> 
> Divided we die, Unitied we have a chance to survive/



we have a chance?lol more like we got a dead little girl on our hands,i dont know about you guys but iv been firing guns all my life,i wont miss her,we simply have too many numbers to loose.


----------



## Kai (Jan 5, 2007)

vlaaad12345 said:


> we have a chance?lol more like we got a dead little girl on our hands,i dont know about you guys but iv been firing guns all my life,i wont miss her,we simply have too many numbers to loose.



lolz how do I know you're not a pansy and will run when we need you most?


----------



## Nice Gai (Jan 5, 2007)

Ohn shit were are fucked she knows how to bite people.


----------



## Orion (Jan 5, 2007)

Space said:


> lolz how do I know you're not a pansy and will run when we need you most?



i wont run.....ill just use someone as a human shield .


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 5, 2007)

Pfft, I could take her alone... without the pistol.


----------



## Kai (Jan 5, 2007)

vlaaad12345 said:


> i wont run.....ill just use someone as a human shield .



That's being a pansy. And a teamkiller.


----------



## Orion (Jan 5, 2007)

Space said:


> That's being a pansy. And a betrayer.



in the end i care about my life more then yours .pansy or not id still win lol.


----------



## Nice Gai (Jan 5, 2007)

Well if you put endless mike in there with jplaya we all screwed and wont get the job done. Sakura cant really do nothing in pre timeskip. I think Timeskip will be one hell of a match on our hands.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 5, 2007)

All of you guys could relax, hell you can even give Sakura a kunai. No way she'd beat me in a fight.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 5, 2007)

Ideally we could but most of us think like this:


vlaaad12345 said:


> i wont run.....ill just use someone as a human shield .





Toffeeman said:


> Pfft, I could take her alone... without the pistol.





Abyssion said:


> All of you guys could relax, hell you can even give Sakura a kunai. No way she'd beat me in a fight.



Also, most of us would think ourselves the smartest person of the group, making it hard to get coordinated.


----------



## Kai (Jan 5, 2007)

Reznor said:


> Ideally we could but most of us think like this:
> 
> 
> Also, most of us would think ourselves the smartest person of the group, making it hard to get coordinated.



I think it's safe to assume that we're all in this together because as I stated in my op, Sakura is unbelievably insanely bipolar + bloodlusted.

Off topic: Reznor, are you a girl?


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 5, 2007)

I'll kill her with both hands tied behind my back and blindfolded..BY MYSELF.


----------



## Dave (Jan 5, 2007)

she died...no compatition here


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 5, 2007)

Sakura wins. The likelyhood of the people inside the mansion working together is little to nile. If anything it would be the opposite and the group would kill itself off.


----------



## Orion (Jan 5, 2007)

id work together if there was  a rabid ninja on the loose lol.


----------



## Nice Gai (Jan 5, 2007)

OMG it is like the Gears of War Mansion level like 20 on 1. I will shoot her once then curbstomp her ass.


----------



## Kai (Jan 5, 2007)

shika shika boo said:


> Sakura wins. The likelyhood of the people inside the mansion working together is little to nile. If anything it would be the opposite and the group would kill itself off.



This is a battle for our life, which hangs in the balance. People tend to work with each other more in critical situations..

Although if there was one way to survive for one person, everybody would eagerly fight for it.

But would we risk our life for others in this forum?!?!


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 5, 2007)

Space said:


> But would we risk our life for others in this forum?!?!



Depends on the person, but i don,t think a certain troller will survive this(guess who) and thats not because of Sakura.


----------



## Orion (Jan 5, 2007)

Space said:


> This is a battle for our life, which hangs in the balance. People tend to work with each other more in critical situations..
> 
> Although if there was one way to survive for one person, everybody would eagerly fight for it.
> 
> But would we risk our life for others in this forum?!?!



risk my life for other people in the forum.........yeah i would except for maybe jplaya and phenom lol.i think i would shoot them  so we have 2 less idiots on our team.and take their guns of course.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 5, 2007)

several different personalities under extreme diress, grouped together, and with deadly weapons off which there is only one bullet is hardly an ideal enviroment for teamwork.

-Moreover, why exactly are you assuming everyone wants everyone to survive? In an extreme case of danger, especially when completle strangers are evolved, the more likely reaction is one of absolutlist several. We are not a trained military! in fact, the likelyhood that one of the more agressive personalities would create disputes, presumbly centered around confiscation of ammo, is a high probability. Factor in undue amounts of stress into that and you have a situation and resolution verging on The Saw.


----------



## Kai (Jan 5, 2007)

shika shika boo said:


> several different personalities under extreme diress, grouped together, and with deadly weapons off which there is only one bullet is hardly an ideal enviroment for teamwork.



I fail to see what other choice we have.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 5, 2007)

Space said:


> I think it's safe to assume that we're all in this together because as I stated in my op, Sakura is unbelievably insanely bipolar + bloodlusted.


 Look at how many people think they could take it alone XD

I disagree. 

Futhermore, we'd still all think ourselves the best leader.


> Off topic: Reznor, are you a girl?


 No XD


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh yeah! Also, those who think they can take this alone and pursue that course of action, will become a liability. In fact, Sakura might just end up with a gun herself, at which point this fight is completly over. (since you said she understand them here...)


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 5, 2007)

This is a tough fight. She know's kawarimi, so the chances of us running out of ammo very quickly is extremey high. We'd have to get to the kitchen or garage and get some kind of armour, seeing as we're very vulnerable to kunai and shuriken. Those of us who have weapons training should get the ammo, and the rest of us should pack on makeshift armour and arm ourself with knifes. If the fight gets close, mindless stabbing is still better than trying to fight her hand-to-hand.

Nice thread by the way. Some other threads like this would be interesting.


----------



## Birkin (Jan 5, 2007)

Jplaya would take this rather easily alone, imagine him and Endless Mike the last 2 standing :>


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 5, 2007)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> This is a tough fight. She know's kawarimi, so the chances of us running out of ammo very quickly is extremey high. We'd have to get to the kitchen or garage and get some kind of armour, seeing as we're very vulnerable to kunai and shuriken. *Those of us who have weapons training should get the ammo, and the rest of us should pack on makeshift armour and arm ourself with knifes. *If the fight gets close, mindless stabbing is still better than trying to fight her hand-to-hand.
> 
> Nice thread by the way. Some other threads like this would be interesting.



yes, that is what should happen, but in reality that is not what would happen. People being simply willingly give up there most vital and readily availible means of preotection -gun in this case- is highly unlikely. Granted with only one bullet a knife may be exceedingly superior circumstances, however the issue of assuredness and or feeling safe is most often gratified with a firearm. The majority of participants would also likely feel this way. The end result would then be dispute and disharmony amongst teamates.

Also, you're assuming there would be equipment for everyone to arm themselves with. What could happen instead is that the supply is limited and that there is an unequal distribution of weaponary availble. At this point, I'd suppose someone may suggest a democratic way of solving things: vote. Yet, even this is methology would be faulty. For those that would end up with the least protection, or at least what they think unfair, would have little reassure save thinking opinion lessened there chances of survival.

Finally, the issue of organization, leadership, and tactics is vital. All of which in this case would be severally lacking. In fact, the chances of a leader and truly organized group unity is practically non-existant. The circumstances dictate it as such. We are not a discipline milatary unit! So if anything there would be a scism and several smaller groups would form. 

As for simply stabbing the air, that tactic is useless. Sakura would simply move behind any such person and or could simply hit your hand in a way too either disarm you or propel the knife at you.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 5, 2007)

I whip out my one tailed beast and Sakura succumbs to it.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 5, 2007)

Indeed, our situation is extremely weak tactically. My plan basically involves everyone moving as a unit through the mansion in a search and destroy mode. Finding Sakura shouldn't be too hard seeing as she is coming to get us. Our formation should be armoured guys round the outside, and gun slingers in the middle.

Armour shouldn't be too hard. Layers of blankets can provide reasonable protection against kunai and shuriken. Knifes would be a problem. The shield team would probably only have 10 knives max, most of them not too sharp. Moving in formation would prevent her getting between us, and hopefully the gun team hits her before we lose all our ammo on kawarimis.

@shika: you're absolutely right though, my plan requires complete cohesion from all of us, which considering the egos in the OB is largely impossible. Even coming up with this plan in the heat of the moment is highly unlikely. I think though, that this plan should give us a win, otherwise we get picked off rather pathetically.


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 5, 2007)

Three words: skeet skeet skeet!


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 5, 2007)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Indeed, our situation is extremely weak tactically. My plan basically involves everyone moving as a unit through the mansion in a search and destroy mode. Finding Sakura shouldn't be too hard seeing as she is coming to get us. Our formation should be armoured guys round the outside, and gun slingers in the middle.



Well I actually think taking up the tactic of searching for her is to our disadvantage. Sakura is significantly faster then any of us in every single conceivable way. So it would be easy to get ambushed even if we did see her. One such ambush stems from our grouping together in a tight formation. If in fact we did manage to create some kind of uniform formation, the result could easily be Sakura using someone, or several people, as human shileds.
From such a standpoint she would have many options/ways of systematically killing us. All off whoms chances are only heightened by the state of panic, which the majoirity of us would be in. Because unless you have been trained, you are going to be hindered by panic.  



blacklusterseph004 said:


> Armour shouldn't be too hard. Layers of blankets can provide reasonable protection against kunai and shuriken. Knifes would be a problem. The shield team would probably only have 10 knives max, most of them not too sharp. Moving in formation would prevent her getting between us, and hopefully the gun team hits her before we lose all our ammo on kawarimis.



Although she is bloodlusted, she is not stupid. She can simply aim for people's head everytime. All that is really needed is for her to get behind you and stab you in the head once. Moreover, bare handed and defintly bare footed would be enough. Also, although they may provide protection, they can also slow movements. In this case, even a fractional slow down could be costly. 

As for preventing her moving in between us, I highly doubt any tactic we could cook up and sucessfully execute would work. (were not skilled enough. I think there are some wild tactics you could use, but that you would need disciplined, organized, people too carry them out. ) Also, if Sakura does get in between us, she could then easily cause us to injure/kill one another. Honestly, picture 10 relatively untrained people all with knives and some with a gun. Now picture an attacker suddenly showing up between them or in close proximity to them. The result is chaos! Heck, even if you talk with one another prior to such an attack, the moment will incite an reaction. And honestly, is there any conceivable choice to an untrained semi-paniced person but to attack? No! They/ we'd quite likely think if Sakura gets too close I'm dead. So in this situation you are going too attack. Unless those people are comardes that through dire situations you've come to realie on, you are going to think of yourself before anyone. 




blacklusterseph004 said:


> @shika: you're absolutely right though, my plan requires complete cohesion from all of us, which considering the egos in the OB is largely impossible. Even coming up with this plan in the heat of the moment is highly unlikely. I think though, that this plan should give us a win, otherwise we get picked off rather pathetically.



I doubt even with cooperation we'd have a good chance of winning. Primarily because I don't think a group of untrained human beings in the confined space of a mansion, which is tactically advantegous to Sakura, can win unless several of those people are willing to throw their lives away in an effort to simply hinder her for even a moment.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 5, 2007)

> I doubt even with cooperation we'd have a good chance of winning. Primarily because I don't think a group of untrained human beings in the confined space of a mansion, which is tactically advantegous to Sakura, can win unless several of those people are willing to throw their lives away in an effort to simply hinder her for even a moment.



indeed, no one really wants there cause of death to be "pre-timeskip sakura", how lame would that look in some kind of afterlife.

i figure lack of co-ordination probably results in many openings for sakura...but I think people underestimate the number of OB members we actually have, there's quite a lot o_O

well the argueing would probably fuck up coherent strategy, if everyone agreed to and stuck with a plan the OB would win (with some casualties presumably so pick the meat shields wisely ) but otherwise sakura takes it.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 5, 2007)

Yea, after reading the posts, we are fucked.

I see how crucial teamwork and co-operation would be...and quite frankly, there wouldn't be any in Team OB.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 5, 2007)

Isn't one of us a SAS commando, or a member of the Israeli special forces by any chance?


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 5, 2007)

If we're gonna bukkake her ass then I'm game.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jan 5, 2007)

Guys, she knows Kawarini No Jutsu. We're all gonna get pwned by it.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 5, 2007)

^Kawamari my ass. If i get my hands on some guns, it's all over


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jan 5, 2007)

I'd try to catch her off guard while she was beating one of your asses, then pistol whip her..then shoot her when she hit the floor.

ahh I can dream.


----------



## Kai (Jan 5, 2007)

Firemind said:


> ^Kawamari my ass. If i get my hands on some guns, it's all over



If I get my hands on her ass, that's all of you guys' cue to jump and then its feeding time.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 5, 2007)

We're most likely screwed.
Pretimeskip Sakura is alot faster than any of us...ALOT faster...you know, the whole jumping from tree to tree...yeah...and probably stronger too because you need a whole lot of leg power to jump from tree to tree...

I'd say it would go something like this *I was really...REALLY bored when I wrote this:
*
~In a huge room~*
*jplaya:* Man…she’s coming for us, she’s crazy…
*Me:* Don’t worry, we’ll survive (We’re screwed..;___ 
*Sasori:* Stfu and be on guard guys, we’ve no idea where this crazy bitch is, I don’t want to end up dying because I couldn’t hear her coming due to YOUR DAMNED NOISE!!!
*Space:* She can get here any second, we can either split up in teams or wait for her to co-Sssh….I think I hear something….
**Sakura charges into the room**
*Sakura: *にげきれるとおもうなよクソムシども。。。。。全員殺すからな (Don't even think about escaping shitty insects...I'll kill you all..)
*Everyone:* “The hell…!?”
**Sakura dashes at full speed in Jplaya’s direction**
**Jplaya aims towards Sakura but he’s to scared and shocked she’s actually here he freezes on the spot**
*Jplaya: *So..so..someone…ple..please..help.ple..plea…
**The fully raged Sakura punches Jplaya with all her strength sending him flying and instantly killing him**
Sasori: FUCK!!!!!
**Sasori aims at Sakura who instantly changes her focus on him*
*She dashes in his direction *
 * Before she reaches him people come to their senses and aim for her*
*She notices and smiles**
*Sakura:* BUNSHIN NO JUTSU (Clone technique)
**Now there are 3 Sakura’s, one is heading still heading towards Sasori, one is running towards the Space while the other one is running towards TheGreenSamurai78, vlaaad12345 and Nice Gai*
*Sasori panicks and shoots**
*Sasori: *FUCK I MISSED!!
Sasori: No way, I don’t want to die…
**Sakura reaches Sasori and is about to punch him**
*Toffeeman:* Sasori!!!
**Toffeeman aims and shoots*
*Sakura disappears**
*Toffeeman:* The fuck a clone!?
*Space:* Shit, this one too!!! I wasted my bullet!
*TheGreenSamurai78, vlaaad12345 and Nice Gai:* Fuck..then this bitch must be real!! RUN!!!!
**She jumps and lands right on Nice Gai’s face, breaking it instantly*
*After that she jumps and kicks TheGreenSamurai78 using his head as a boost to jump on vlaaad12345’s shoulders snapping his neck with her legs**
*Abyssion *: This isn’t real..this isn’t real..this isn’t real....
**Sakura kills Shika Shika boo**
*Space:* SNAP OUT OF IT ABYSSION!!
_**Sakura kills noxname**_
*Space:* We have to escape!! EVERYONE OUT OF THIS ROOM!!
_**Sakura kills blacklusterseph004 and guerilla maab**_
*Neji_Kun:* Who the fuck made you leader space!!
_**Sakura kills Infinite_Justice**_
*Axel: *Neji FUCK YOU, if you don’t like it you can just stay here and d-
_**Sakura kills Axel and Neji_Kun**_
_**Me, Darklyre, moridin, Space and Mystictrunks run out of the room*
*Sakura kills SwordDancer and Firemind*
*Me and Space stop at the door**_
*Space:* Sasori come on!!!
**Sasori starts to run as  Laz-E-Boy is being slain by Sakura**
*Space:* Fuck..he’s not going to make it…
**Space grabs a gun from one of his fallen forum buddy his body**
*Sasori: *Run Space I won’t make it anyway, I’ll try and hold her off for you!
**Space doesn’t think twice and closes the door*
*As soon the door closes we hear a violent scream*
*BANG!*
*Something crashes against the door almost breaking it*
*Blood leaks from the cracks*
*Space and me quickly turn around and start running**
*Me:* Fuck where did the others go?!
*Space:* Doesn’t matter, just run!
*Sakura:* 逃げるなって言っただろ (I told you not to run didn't I?)
*Space:* Split up!!
**We split up*
*I run into a HUGE kitchen where I meet Darklyre, moridin  and Mystictrunks again**
**We hear a gunshot**
*Me:* Space…
*Moridin:* We need a plan…
*Darklyre:* But WHAT! You’ve seen what she can do, there’s no way…
*Moridin:* We have to catch her off guard somehow…
*Mystictrunks:* Only thin we can do is ambush her when she comes in…
*Me:* It might actually work…but grab a knife incase we miss….
*Moridin:* Hurry the fuck up guys, hide before she gets here…
**Darlyre grabs a spoon and throws it on the ground*
*Sakura bites and enters the room**
_**She’s standing in the middle of the kitchen**_
Sakura “出て来い。。。隠れてるんだろ!!” (Come out...I know you're hiding!)
**We all jump out of where we were hiding at the same time**
*Moridin:* SHOOT HER!!!
*Sakura:* しまった... (Damn....)
**bang bang bang bang**
**Sakura falls down to the ground with 4 bullet holes**
*Moridin:* Ww..we…we did it?
*Me:* FUCK YEAH!!!!
*Mystictrunks: *Im still…..alive…
*Darklyre:* ….
**We slowly walk towards her body**
*Moridin:* She’s really dead…
*Me: * We can all go home…
**We turn around and as we’re about to walk towards the kitchens exit*
*poof**
*Mystictrunks: *The hell was that sound??
*Moridin:* …
*Me:* Oh..my..fucking Go-
**Sakura kills Nihonjin**


----------



## Kai (Jan 5, 2007)

Nihonjin said:
			
		

> *We split up*
> *I run into a HUGE kitchen where I meet Darklyre, moridin and Mystictrunks again*
> *We hear a gunshot*
> Me: Space?



I have no idea why, but I lol'd hard at this part...

If we travel through different halls or rooms in 2 different lines(I reckon the halls should be big enough), when Sakura strikes we must ALL jump that slut.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 5, 2007)

And risk getting an insta-death hit by Sakura?
I'd rather not XD


----------



## Orion (Jan 5, 2007)

sakura never showed insta death hits pre skip....she barely showed anything at all pre skip she was practically useless and she sure as fuck isnt fast enough to dodge gunshots from multiple people im sorry but i dont see us losing.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 5, 2007)

vlaaad12345 said:


> sakura never showed insta death hits pre skip....she barely showed anything at all pre skip she was practically useless and she sure as fuck isnt fast enough to dodge gunshots from multiple people im sorry but i dont see us losing.



Ofcourse she didn't, but based on the whole jump from tree to tree thing she should have enough power to kill a normal human with a single punch, or atleast knock you out for a day or two >_>
And I don't know about you, but shooting something that small moving that fast with 1 bullet and shaking hands? I'd miss for sure.


----------



## Kai (Jan 5, 2007)

vlaaad12345 said:


> sakura never showed insta death hits pre skip....she barely showed anything at all pre skip she was practically useless and she sure as fuck isnt fast enough to dodge gunshots from multiple people im sorry but i dont see us losing.



You forget that being the insane narutard Jplaya is, he might turn on us all and help that pink slut.

Might I remind you again that since this is an *unbelievably insane bipolar + bloodlusted* Sakura, Inner Sakura can come to the surface and deal some serious damage.

I just have to remind myself that she's 12, and I should be able to keep moving on with the rest of you guys in front and in back of me.


----------



## Orion (Jan 5, 2007)

Nihonjin said:


> Ofcourse she didn't, but based on the whole jump from tree to tree thing she should have enough power to kill a normal human with a single punch, or atleast knock you out for a day or two >_>



she jumps with her arms ,the tree jumping thing never makes sense because yeah if their legs are that strong then they should be able to fuck people up with a kick,and also should be able to move and run very fast,but their running speed is horrible.....i swear in some fights when they are running at each other i could go faster,she showed jack shit pre skip,she wasnt fast she wasnt strong,she has no weapons,and only used like 2 fucking jutsu's lol she was preety much the epitome of useless,someone will get her eventually,as soon as she runs in to kill one of us the other shots her fat forhead and its over.she cant kawimiri fast enough to dodge a bullet.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 5, 2007)

Space said:


> You forget that being the insane narutard Jplaya is, he might turn on us all and help that pink slut.



Lmao I should've included that XD (completely forgot)...


----------



## Kaiox (Jan 5, 2007)

I dunno, maybe not insta death, but dang, she has more athletic ability than you think. I don't know of anyone who can throw kunais, jump tree to tree, walk up vertical surfaces, etc.

Depending on who is in the group and the layout of the mansion, I'd say that most likely Sakura if she keeps her calm.


----------



## Orion (Jan 5, 2007)

Kaiox said:


> I dunno, maybe not insta death, but dang, she has more athletic ability than you think. I don't know of anyone who can throw kunais, jump tree to tree, walk up vertical surfaces, etc.
> 
> Depending on who is in the group and the layout of the mansion, I'd say that most likely Sakura if she keeps her calm.



good luck keeping her calm,from the op's post it seems shes batshit crazy bloodlusted which means all shes going to do is charge people and try to beat them to death,which will leave her open to a gunshot eventually unless more then half of us are horrible shots .


----------



## Kai (Jan 5, 2007)

vlaaad12345 said:


> good luck keeping her calm,from the op's post it seems shes batshit crazy bloodlusted which means all shes going to do is charge people and try to beat them to death,which will leave her open to a gunshot eventually unless more then half of us are horrible shots .



If you try and betray us, I might *_accidentally_* shoot you in the groin


----------



## Orion (Jan 5, 2007)

Space said:


> If you try and betray us, I might *_accidentally_* shoot you in the groin



then you wasted your bullet and sakura mauls you,guess we both loose,honestly id probably throw jplaya or phenom into her path so i could get a clean shot .


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Jan 5, 2007)

> *After that she jumps and kicks TheGreenSamurai78 using his head as a boost to jump on vlaaad12345?s shoulders snapping his neck with her legs*



Did I just die right there?! Well that sucks, then give me a machine gun and a katana. I'll finish the job from there.  

Though seriously, as long as none of us act like wimps and try to work together. We should pull off a win.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 5, 2007)

vlaaad12345 said:


> she jumps with her arms ,the tree jumping thing never makes sense because yeah if their legs are that strong then they should be able to fuck people up with a kick,and also should be able to move and run very fast,but their running speed is horrible.....i swear in some fights when they are running at each other i could go faster,she showed jack shit pre skip,she wasnt fast she wasnt strong,she has no weapons,and only used like 2 fucking jutsu's lol she was preety much the epitome of useless,someone will get her eventually,as soon as she runs in to kill one of us the other shots her fat forhead and its over.she cant kawimiri fast enough to dodge a bullet.



No, she doesn't jump with her arms, but that should show her general strenght pretty much.
She can't fuck ninja's up because they can do the same so because its normal power on Naruto standards but she can fuck normal people up I'm quite sure...

Sakura is slow in comparison to other ninja's, by their point of view she might move like a snail but she's fast as fuck (again, look at the tree to tree thing, if they move like that I assume they slow down the fight abit so we can follow it properly...)
Slow ninja>>>>>>fast humans

Sure she can dodge bullets, she uses Kawarimi before we pull the trigger...


----------



## Orion (Jan 5, 2007)

Nihonjin said:


> No, she doesn't jump with her arms, but that should show her general strenght pretty much.
> She can't fuck ninja's up because they can do the same so because its normal power on Naruto standards but she can fuck normal people up I'm quite sure...
> 
> Sakura is slow in comparison to other ninja's, by their point of view she might move like a snail but she's fast as fuck (again, look at the tree to tree thing, if they move like that I assume they slow down the fight abit so we can follow it properly...)
> ...



you can assume they slow down all you want but they dont,they have been shown really trying to run their fastest and its still not much faster then a regular human,and again SHE IS LITTERALLY BATSHIT CRAZY BLOODLUSTED she will be charging like a rhino and beating people to death she is not going to have the state of mind to keep using kawarimi,nor could she just use it before we pull the trigger she doesnt have spider sense .


----------



## Kaiox (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, it dependes on how crazy she is.

either
a) She is calm and systematically kills us (impossible, since bloodlust is on)
b) she is crazy and gets shot by at least one of use because she isn't thinking straight.
c) She is totally batshit crazy ass fuck ass crazy and mauls each and every one of us, and then grabs our guns and shoots us again for good measure, sticks us into a couple ovens and eats us.

which is why I'll shoot, and if I miss, I fall and act dead, either that or seduce her with my bedeviling charms.


----------



## Neji (Jan 5, 2007)

i             dunno


----------



## Ram (Jan 5, 2007)

Sakura would probably win.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 5, 2007)

vlaaad12345 said:


> you can assume they slow down all you want but they dont,they have been shown really trying to run their fastest and its still not much faster then a regular human,and again SHE IS LITTERALLY BATSHIT CRAZY BLOODLUSTED she will be charging like a rhino and beating people to death she is not going to have the state of mind to keep using kawarimi,nor could she just use it before we pull the trigger she doesnt have spider sense .



You've never actually seen her move did you?
The only thing we can actually use is the tree thing for speed. (Manga = picture = no movement)
Like you said, with such leg muscles its IMPOSSIBLE to be slow.
Besides, Bloodlusted doesn't make her stupid, it makes her not hesitate to kill your sorry ass, thats all.
Or do you think a bloodlusted Shikamaru would also just charge into the room bashing someones skull?


----------



## Kon (Jan 5, 2007)

Who would be scared of preskip Sakura.  It's like fighting a 2 year old.  I wouldn't need the pistol, she is a goner.


----------



## Orion (Jan 5, 2007)

Nihonjin said:


> You've never actually seen her move did you?
> The only thing we can actually use is the tree thing for speed. (Manga = picture = no movement)
> Like you said, with such leg muscles its IMPOSSIBLE to be slow.
> Besides, Bloodlusted doesn't make her stupid, it makes her not hesitate to kill your sorry ass, thats all.
> Or do you think a bloodlusted Shikamaru would also just charge into the room bashing someones skull?



yes we do see her move,what about when she was running at naruto and sasuke on the rooftop?she was slow as shit,and no he said she was bipolar bloodlusted which means shes going for the kill and since she doesnt have weapons its hand to hand,eventually some one will cap her.


----------



## Kaiox (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, once again, that depends on who is in the group.

If the group is full of people like jplaya, then we're screwed! 

If the people in the group just so happened to be irl military black ops SWAT Team members, Sakura is screwed!


----------



## Orion (Jan 5, 2007)

i dont understand how people could suck enough at firearms to have like 20+ people not be able to hit her......you point and shoot this isnt rocket science.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 5, 2007)

> yes we do see her move,what about when she was running at naruto and sasuke on the rooftop?she was slow as shit,and no he said she was bipolar bloodlusted which means shes going for the kill and since she doesnt have weapons its hand to hand,eventually some one will cap her.



How high was Sasuke?
How fast was he falling?
How long did it take for her to get there?
If you don't know that how can you call her slow for not making it in time?



vlaaad12345 said:


> i dont understand how people could suck enough at firearms to have like 20+ people not be able to hit her......you point and shoot this isnt rocket science.



Again, you point and shoot at a small fast ninja chick who can make illusion clones and make you think you shot her when its actually a piece of wood...
And she wants all of our blood (so she wouldn't bash someones skull completely in after that person already died and get shot for not paying attention, she wants us all).


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 6, 2007)

Pre-skip Sakura sort of has a strength feat. Back in the chuunin exam when they were in the forest and Naruto and Sasuke were out of comission, she makes that trap with that giant log that comes swinging down from nowhere. She would have to have been pretty strong to get a tree trunk that size, that high up by herself.


----------



## Vynjira (Jan 6, 2007)

Dress someone up as Sasuke tie them up when she comes to the rescue "Sasuke" finishes her.


----------



## Kai (Jan 6, 2007)

vlaaad12345 said:


> i dont understand how people could suck enough at firearms to have like 20+ people not be able to hit her......you point and shoot this isnt rocket science.



Well obviously you don't know every person in the OBD personally, so you may be some big time muscle guy while the rest are like Jplaya. 

It varies really.


----------



## Ram (Jan 6, 2007)

pre skip is overkill, she'd be overwhelmed, post skip though and she'll win.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 6, 2007)

All of us? United?

Who'd be the one to rally? For strategy and tactics?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 6, 2007)

Ram said:


> pre skip is overkill, she'd be overwhelmed, post skip though and she'll win.



Ninja aren't bullet proof. Headshot FTW


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 6, 2007)

Dire Rild said:


> Ninja aren't bullet proof. Headshot FTW



...
I suppose because flash isn't bullet-proof also you'd beat him with a headshot?


----------



## Ram (Jan 6, 2007)

Well Kishimoto said guns would kill ninjas, that's why he didn't include them. So they won't be included in this fight, or it won't be a contest.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 6, 2007)

shika shika boo said:


> ...
> I suppose because flash isn't bullet-proof also you'd beat him with a headshot?




Vandal Savage did. And you all are distractions 


> Identical to my last thread, but this is pre skip Sakura and with similar rules.
> 
> Sakura can't use any weapons.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ram (Jan 6, 2007)

No guns in Naruto...


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 6, 2007)

1. you should'nt compare yourself or any real world human being to Vandal Savage. 
2. Kishimoto didn't say Guns> ninja. he said soemthing more along the lines of imbalance. Someone else can post that if they really want. 
3. @Rild, are you saying that you would have a better chance of beating Sakura alone? Cause none of us alone stand a ghost of a chance. the fact she knows were we are and not here is the definitivie rape of us.....

---


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 6, 2007)

shika shika boo said:


> 1. you should'nt compare yourself or any real world human being to Vandal Savage.
> 2. Kishimoto didn't say Guns> ninja. he said soemthing more along the lines of imbalance. Someone else can post that if they really want.
> 3. @Rild, are you saying that you would have a better chance of beating Sakura alone? Cause none of us alone stand a ghost of a chance. the fact she knows were we are and not here is the definitivie rape of us.....
> 
> ---




While all of you take her attention, I take my shot. God, people really don't read my posts


----------



## Ram (Jan 6, 2007)

Rild you can't have a gun.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 6, 2007)

Ram said:


> Rild you can't have a gun.



Look at the First post. I am allowed  a pistol with 1 bullet

She isn't Neo and She isn't bulletproof


----------



## Ram (Jan 6, 2007)

Well might win, but I'm saying it would be unfair.


----------



## 'Da Brain (Jan 6, 2007)

When you say OBD, what does that stand for? Sorry for being such a newbie.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 6, 2007)

Dire Rild said:


> While all of you take her attention, I take my shot. God, people really don't read my posts



I didn't find the wording of your post clear at all.  
anyway, no, your shot misses and hits a Kawamari or the air. Then a second later your head is cracked open. There also several other reasons why a simple "distract her" so I can take my shot method fails miserably.


----------



## Ram (Jan 6, 2007)

> When you say OBD, what does that stand for? Sorry for being such a newbie.



Outskirts Battledome. Or OB is also good.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 6, 2007)

shika shika boo said:


> I didn't find the wording of your post clear at all.
> anyway, no, your shot misses and hits a Kawamari or the air. Then a second later your head is cracked open. There also several other reasons why a simple "distract her" so I can take my shot method fails miserably.



Ninja are not fast enough to react to a bullet. She dies


----------



## Ram (Jan 6, 2007)

Rild is right, especially a 12 yr old genin vs. a 15 yr old w/ a gun.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 6, 2007)

Ram said:


> Rild is right, especially a 12 yr old genin vs. a 15 yr old w/ a gun.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 6, 2007)

You don't need to be faster then a bullet to dodge it. Sakura has an understanding of guns for this thread, as indicated by op. Sakura moves whilst you pull the trigger or before. Your bullet hits air or a kawamari. 

Sakura has more foot strength then any human being in our world could ever acquire. Sakura's arm strength and general physique ain't that of a normal 12 yr old girl. normal 12 yr olds can't move huge ass logs and knock people 20 + feet back or jump from tree's.she also has chakra and take a look what it can do in the tree climbing exercise and has been explained to do for their fighting.  Lee even complimented her movement. 

any other arguments???


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 6, 2007)

shika shika boo said:


> You don't need to be faster then a bullet to dodge it. Sakura has an understanding of guns for this thread, as indicated by op. Sakura moves whilst you pull the trigger or before. Your bullet hits air or a kawamari.
> 
> Sakura has more foot strength then any human being in our world could ever acquire. Sakura's arm strength and general physique ain't that of a normal 12 yr old girl. normal 12 yr olds can't move huge ass logs and knock people 20 + feet back or jump from tree's.she also has chakra and take a look what it can do in the tree climbing exercise and has been explained to do for their fighting.  Lee even complimented her movement.
> 
> any other arguments???



Sakura's reaction isn't anywhere near to being able to avoid a bullet. And if someone shot at her while from behind, she's dead


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 6, 2007)

And what exactly prevents you from being the one taken from behind and ko or killed in one hit? Sakura knows exactly were everyone is here, as indicated by 1st post. 

also, once again, you don't need to be faster then a bullet to dodge it. 
also, instinct and constent movement superior to opponents = them missing their target. (Esepcially at close range)


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 6, 2007)

Rild said:
			
		

> Sakura's reaction isn't anywhere near to being able to avoid a bullet. And if someone shot at her while from behind, she's dead


Firstly, none of us has the skills to sneak up on her or get behind her. Secondly, she knows we have guns, she knows what they do, and she knows how they work. She could send in bunshins to feint attacks until we used all our ammo. Remember each of us only gets one bullet. We know she knows bunshin jutsu, because you can't get a forehead protector unless you can make three working ones. Also, even pre-skip Sakura had superior stamina-to-chakra conversion to other genin. She could make more than enough bunshins, at least one per bullet. Remember also she can walk on the walls and the ceilings, and assuming she has standard genin kit, she has at least one exploding tag. More problems for us...


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 6, 2007)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Firstly, none of us has the skills to sneak up on her or get behind her. Secondly, she knows we have guns, she knows what they do, and she knows how they work. She could send in bunshins to feint attacks until we used all our ammo. Remember each of us only gets one bullet. We know she knows bunshin jutsu, because you can't get a forehead protector unless you can make three working ones. Also, even pre-skip Sakura had superior stamina-to-chakra conversion to other genin. She could make more than enough bunshins, at least one per bullet. Remember also she can walk on the walls and the ceilings, and assuming she has standard genin kit, she has at least one exploding tag. More problems for us...



Good point. but she isn't faster than a bullet.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 6, 2007)

If we all gather into one area and wait patiently, we can just sit there until she arrives. Seeing as we are in a mansion (assumedly filled with cutlery and furniture), we can use other methods to figure out if she's a bunshin or not.

Once we've found the original, even IF none of us have used a firearm before, the "Stormtrooper effect" doesn't exist in reality (so one of us are bound to hit her).

That doesn't work, we'll stick with the previously mentioned plan to dress one of us up like Sasuke - preferably someone who's white/asian (I'm Egyptian, so I'm out of the question ).

If all else fails, we beat her to death with the corpses of the fallen.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 6, 2007)

Rild said:
			
		

> Good point. but she isn't faster than a bullet.


Debateable, but it really doesn't matter for this fight because she'll know to avoid guns. Our problem is determining whether or not a Sakura we see is real or not. We could let a bunshin attack us and nothing would happen. If we were able to tell the difference between real and fake(impossible, unless you've spotted something in the manga we could use), we'd then have to find her. What might help is if the mansion had a burglar alarm system, or security post, we may be able to use it to a limited extent to find her location in the house. I'm assuming that if you can't hit a bunshin, then it wouldn't trigger motion sensors.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 6, 2007)

Dire Rild said:


> Good point. but she isn't faster than a bullet.



who cares. she doesn't need to be faster then a bullet.


----------



## 'Da Brain (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't think Sakura could take that many people on...That's a lot of people we're talking about!


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 6, 2007)

I seen guys Squat over 1000 pounds. Buy they are freaks that could snap a normal human in half.


----------



## Kai (Jan 6, 2007)

If ALL of us(Oh hell, I don't know how many... like 30 of us in the OBD?) keep our entire full guard up and hide in one room in the mansion, Sakura(giving the personality I gave her in the OP) would plow through the entire mansion looking for us like a slutty savage beast.

If we all put our guard up with our guns aiming in all directions, how would she be able to doge *MY* perfect aiming skills?  

We're ALL going to be working together for this(don't know about Jplaya), so taking us ALL down isn't such a simple task as one might think.

There are many various ways to go about this, though.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 6, 2007)

Space said:


> If ALL of us(Oh hell, I don't know how many... like 30 of us in the OBD?) keep our entire full guard up and hide in one room in the mansion, Sakura(giving the personality I gave her in the OP) would plow through the entire mansion looking for us like a slutty savage beast.
> 
> If we all put our guard up with our guns aiming in all directions, how would she be able to doge *MY* perfect aiming skills?
> 
> ...



It's possible for a man to squat half a ton. So if all else fails, 5 on each limb(Sakura isn't that strong pre Tsunade training) and the rest shoot her in the head or choke her.

we could all rush her at once


----------



## Kai (Jan 6, 2007)

Dire Rild said:


> It's possible for a man to squat half a ton. So if all else fails, 5 on each limb(Sakura isn't that strong pre Tsunade training) and the rest shoot her in the head or choke her.
> 
> we could all rush her at once



What if she pulls out Inner Sakura, and bunshins + Kawarimi?

Plus, us "all charging" doesn't just work like that. I'm sure most of us won't risk our lives just to kill one 12 year old girl. Most of us would want 10 people in front of us so we would feel safe and have a less chance of dying.

We would be hugging together like pansies as we hear enormous loud bangings on the wall and glass shattering as we hear Sakura coming to tear us all apart. 
That's when we prepare to aim ALL of our guns towards the end of the hallway and wait till Sakura's face pops up.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 6, 2007)

...
so now none of us have personalities and  were all willing to work together and follow the exact same attack pattern?

 even following that pattern, at least the one pointed out above, there are still several issues to workout. before even adressing that though,
 how big is that room that it can hold 30 people and now have them pointing their guns or risk people being in each others line of fire?

lol, and charging her. Sakura owns any of us at close range even if we try to rush her. her leg strength is enough for any of us, as is her punching strength. Do people even remember the tree climbing, forest of death and chakra explanations?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 6, 2007)

Space said:


> What if she pulls out Inner Sakura, and bunshins + Kawarimi?
> 
> Plus, us "all charging" doesn't just work like that. I'm sure most of us won't risk our lives just to kill one 12 year old girl. Most of us would want 10 people in front of us so we would feel safe and have a less chance of dying.
> 
> ...



Pansy. I face death like a man. Give me a machete, some brass knuckles and a rock, I do it solo(And die).


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jan 6, 2007)

Most likely soon as all the havoc started, i'd be the first in a locked room calling the cops!  Seeing as how sneaking up behind her wouldnt work...


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 6, 2007)

Dire Rild said:


> Pansy. I face death like a man. Give me a machete, some brass knuckles and a rock, I do it solo(And die).



She knocks the machete away, parries your punches, smashes your rock and then drops kick you behind the head.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 6, 2007)

shika shika boo said:


> She knocks the machete away, parries your punches, smashes your rock and then drops kick you behind the head.



But there will be tales of my retarded death at the hands of a 12 year old


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 6, 2007)

This fight is rigged for Sakura

Space knows exactly what would happen if we're standing with jplaya and have a gun in our hand


----------



## Kai (Jan 6, 2007)

Gai said:


> This fight is rigged for Sakura


You underestimate my power, Gai.



			
				Gai said:
			
		

> Space knows exactly what would happen if we're standing with jplaya and have a gun in our hand


Jplaya goes to a better place.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 6, 2007)

what if Jplaya is like some superskilled marksmen and reveals he was actually just trolling for fun in OBD.....


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 6, 2007)

Gai said:


> This fight is rigged for Sakura
> 
> Space knows exactly what would happen if we're standing with jplaya and have a gun in our hand



Can we put jplaya on Sakura's side?

Then, shortly after she realises what jplaya is like, we can shoot her while she kills him.

*Everybody* wins!!! Although I may be forgetting something... or someone. Meh, I'm sure if it were important I'd remember.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 6, 2007)

I mean what so impressive about Pre skip Sakura than Log-no-Justu and clones? She isn't hulk. Three men could probably overpower her


----------



## 'Da Brain (Jan 6, 2007)

Sakura-chan IS abnoramally strong.  I don't know how old some of you are, but shouldn't you be able to take down a 4'10 little strong girl?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 6, 2007)

'Da Brain said:


> Sakura-chan IS abnoramally strong.  I don't know how old some of you are, but shouldn't you be able to take down a 4'10 little strong girl?



But she hasn't show the ability to overpower 30 people, nowhere near. I'm 20


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 6, 2007)

'Da Brain said:


> Sakura-chan IS abnoramally strong.  I don't know how old some of you are, but shouldn't you be able to take down a 4'10 little strong girl?



Post skip yes. Pre-skip isn't much of a beast.


----------



## Kai (Jan 6, 2007)

'Da Brain said:


> Sakura-chan IS abnoramally strong.  I don't know how old some of you are, but shouldn't you be able to take down a 4'10 little strong girl?



Wow, I'm forgetting my birthday is in 12 days. Eh, I don't care for birthdays as i used to. 

I wouldn't let Sakura kill me. I'm too important to die.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 6, 2007)

shika shika boo said:


> ...
> so now none of us have personalities and  were all willing to work together and follow the exact same attack pattern?



A bunch of kids in a room with 1 bullet each being hunted by a 12 year old ninja/killing machine working together?
No.
I say chaos and bullets flying over falling chairs...
I don't think everyone in here would be able to keep their cool, there would most likely be chaos and panick even BEFORE Sakura arrives and when she does it'd be 10x as bad.
We'll die >_>


----------



## ISHIDA_AKIRA (Jan 6, 2007)

I think the most effective of the tactics mentioned was the "dress up as sasuke" thing... we lure her, then grab her (we can pretty much do everything we want with her *raises eyebrows rhythmically*) and, if necessary, kill her...


----------



## Blue (Jan 6, 2007)

Preskip Sakura:
-is many times stronger than the strongest human ever (yes, preskip)
-moves faster than human eyes see, meaning REALLY FUCKING FAST
-can stick to walls and ceilings
-is a genius
-can make a very large number of identical-looking copies of herself
-can shapeshift into any object or person
-can throw any object hard enough to kill a person with extreme accuracy
-is pretty much invulnerable to any physical damage we could possibly inflict

She'd rape us.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 6, 2007)

Blue said:


> Preskip Sakura:
> -is many times stronger than the strongest human ever (yes, preskip)
> -moves faster than human eyes see, meaning REALLY FUCKING FAST
> -can stick to walls and ceilings
> ...



Stronger than the strongest human? I doubt that she probably can't even bench her own weight. She's not fast enough to avoid the human eye. She's not really a battle genius. Bunshin jutsu or a henge isn't going to work when i have a gun.


----------



## Blue (Jan 6, 2007)

Firemind said:


> Stronger than the strongest human? I doubt that she can even bench her own weight. She's not really that fast, that a human eye can see u. She's not really a battle genius. Bunshin jutsu or a henge isn't going to work when i have a gun.


She can jump like 15 meters. Can you?
She uses kawarimi no jutsu. Involving getting a log and transforming it into herself too fast for you to see.
She's not a battle genius, but does she have to be to win this?
And you have a gun with one bullet. Which you will most likely waste on a bunshin and then die.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 6, 2007)

Blue said:


> She can jump like 15 meters. Can you?
> She uses kawarimi no jutsu. Involving getting a log and transforming it into herself too fast for you to see.
> She's not a battle genius, but does she have to be to win this?
> And you have a gun with one bullet. Which you will most likely waste on a bunshin and then die.



Kawamari doesn't work unless she can react to a bullet which goes faster than the speed of sound. I can just get more bullets from somebody else considering we can all work together. Jumping 15 meters=/=Raw physical strength. 


U really want to lose to sakura don't u?


----------



## Art of Run (Jan 6, 2007)

Any of you guys a trained sniper?


----------



## Blue (Jan 6, 2007)

Firemind said:


> Kawamari doesn't work unless she can react to a bullet which goes faster than the speed of sound. I can just get more bullets from somebody else considering we can all work together. Jumping 15 meters=/=Raw physical strength.
> 
> 
> U really want to lose to sakura don't u?


Jumping 15 meters = raw physical strength - unless she weighs 5kg.
You cannot get more bullets from somebody else because nobody is going to trust you with their life. And I didn't say she kawarimi's the bullets, I doubt she would have time. The point is she can move that fast. 
All she has to do is make a couple of bunshin and henge into someone she's killed already - say Jplaya - and this is done.

Wait, no, Jplaya would be shot anyway. She'd have to be someone else.


----------



## Peak (Jan 6, 2007)

Art of Run said:


> Any of you guys a trained sniper?


Over here.
But i`d say were still pretty muched fucked.


----------



## laughingman (Jan 6, 2007)

Zabuza w/o arms >> Sakura w/o weapons. And Zabuza got killed by Gatou's thugs, who I assume are ordinary level.


----------



## Peak (Jan 6, 2007)

laughingman said:


> Zabuza w/o arms >> Sakura w/o weapons. And Zabuza got killed by Gatou's thugs, who I assume are ordinary level.


Is Zabuza even included in this thread?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 6, 2007)

Blue said:


> Jumping 15 meters = raw physical strength - unless she weighs 5kg.
> You cannot get more bullets from somebody else because nobody is going to trust you with their life. And I didn't say she kawarimi's the bullets, I doubt she would have time. The point is she can move that fast.
> All she has to do is make a couple of bunshin and henge into someone she's killed already - say Jplaya - and this is done.
> 
> Wait, no, Jplaya would be shot anyway. She'd have to be someone else.



U don't trust me, Blue 

I thought since we're working together, we can use someone as a decoy and then shoot her from behind or something


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 6, 2007)

Firemind said:


> Kawamari doesn't work unless she can react to a bullet which goes faster than the speed of sound. I can just get more bullets from somebody else considering we can all work together. Jumping 15 meters=/=Raw physical strength.
> 
> 
> U really want to lose to sakura don't u?



Since when do you have to be faster than something to be able to dodge it?
I'd say you'll either miss because of her speed or she notices and dodges before you shoot (so you miss because of her speed pretty much).
Also, what bullets?
People who're alive won't give you theirs thats for sure...
And the people who're dead probably wouldn't have died without pulling the trigger in a panick attempt to kill her...I don't think there'll be that much bullets for you to grab...


----------



## Orion (Jan 6, 2007)

jumping does not equal power.....omfg sakura pre skip hasnt moved anyone a couple meters let alone actually ripping grown men apart,i could run faster then pre skip sakura,and she is still fucking crazy bipolar batshit bloodlusted she is not comming up with strategies and using bunshins,shes going to charge and try to beat us to death,as soon as she jumps on someone you shoot her in the face if worse comes to worse that weak little bitch cant overpower like 30 fucking people,dogpile her and someone gets a shot in or just beats her skull in.


----------



## Art of Run (Jan 6, 2007)

Peak said:


> Is Zabuza even included in this thread?



We give you our bullets and you have a shot while we distract.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 6, 2007)

> Since when do you have to be faster than something to be able to dodge it?
> I'd say you'll either miss because of her speed or she notices and dodges before you shoot (so you miss because of her speed pretty much).
> Also, what bullets?
> People who're alive won't give you theirs thats for sure...
> And the people who're dead probably wouldn't have died without pulling the trigger in a panick attempt to kill her...I don't think there'll be that much bullets for you to grab...



Why would i go up in front of her and fight? I would use some kind of strategy and sneak up behind her and shoot her. I'm not stupid enough to just go and attack her directly.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 6, 2007)

Sakura isn't as strong as some are making her. She was only able to jump like to her using her chakra in that way. 

I highly doubt She is stronger than a average man at base. She wasn't impressive with chakra use.

It doesn't take a sniper to shoot someone in the head.


----------



## Usopp (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm going on black belt in Goju Karate so..............I think liketwo really good people from these forums could kill her


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 6, 2007)

Nah, ill just go Super Sayian and tear her apart, thats my canon after all.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 6, 2007)

Ya right. Yall think Sakura can wipe out 30+ men with just her fist and Log-No-Justu


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 6, 2007)

Firemind said:


> Why would i go up in front of her and fight? I would use some kind of strategy and sneak up behind her and shoot her. I'm not stupid enough to just go and attack her directly.



How would you do that?
All of us are in a room with no idea of where she is...are you going to split from the group?
Certain death in that case.
Besides, sneaking up on Sakura in a mansion without any special abillity?
No.



Dire Rild said:


> Ya right. Yall think Sakura can wipe out 30+ men with just her fist and Log-No-Justu



Yes.
Nono of us can jump from tree to tree = Superior leg power for Sakura
None of us can even hope to make a trap with such a gigantic/heavy Log = Superior power period.
She's faster, stronger, smarter, a trained killing tool (thats what a ninja is pretty much) and unlike probably 90% of us, she's not scared.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 6, 2007)

One word of "SASUUUUUKE!!!!!" from Sakura and we'll all be fleeing in fear.

We have no chance.-_-


----------



## Kai (Jan 6, 2007)

I reckon henge no jutsu can become a huge problem... I forgot to take that into account.

If all of us are together and on alert, one of us should be able to see when she's performing the jutsu.

I think Sakura's greatest feat was double koing with Ino in the Chuunin exams prelimns, so at BEST she would be able to knock us out with some blood running down our noses.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 6, 2007)

> How would you do that?
> All of us are in a room with no idea of where she is...are you going to split from the group?
> Certain death in that case.
> Besides, sneaking up on Sakura in a mansion without any special abillity?
> No.



Sneaking up with a gun? Yes

Or

I can just use blackmail, i can say that i sasuke captive and i'll only return him until she lets me go to safety. Then i just get more ppl come back with some AK-47's and beat the shit out of her


----------



## Kai (Jan 6, 2007)

Firemind said:


> Sneaking up with a gun? Yes
> 
> Or
> 
> I can just use blackmail, i can say that i sasuke captive and i'll only return him until she lets me go to safety. Then i just get more ppl come back with some AK-47's and beat the shit out of her



OP states you can't leave the mansion


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 6, 2007)

Space said:


> OP states you can't leave the mansion



Oops, my bad 

I can still blackmail her and then have someone else shoot her


----------



## tanukibeast (Jan 6, 2007)

I volunteer myself for being the decoy(I am very durable). While I try to wrestle her to the ground, chakra cannot be applied to lifting motions and just short spurts due to lack of evidence in the manga, you guys shoot her when you get a clear shot.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jan 6, 2007)

Undivided? You actually think that OB would be undivaded. Hell, it's quite likly that half of us wil be dead before Sakura reaches us!


----------



## ∅ (Jan 6, 2007)

Just bring her a Naruto manga, and she'll see how Sasuke will turn out and she'll kill herself.


----------



## Kaiox (Jan 6, 2007)

OP states that we have a gun and a bullet. No mention of manga, so I'm assuing that we don't have the manga.

But still, anyone here who is damn sexy? We might be able to seduce her with bedeviling charms...


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 6, 2007)

I go god od Muay Thai on her ass,and then pop her from point blank.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Jan 6, 2007)

Blue said:


> Preskip Sakura:
> -is many times stronger than the strongest human ever (yes, preskip)




Can per-skip Sakura knock out a bear with her bare hands? I don't think so. 

this

^^ I would like to see pre-skip Sakura do that.


----------



## potential (Jan 6, 2007)

I use my charms and make her forget who sasuke is and have sex with her and afterwards ill kill her LOL... But real talk i will be decoy without hesitation, i would love to wrestle with Sakura.. only problem is after i die we might die of friendly fire plus sakura unless the room is friggin huge


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 6, 2007)

TheGreenSamurai78 said:


> Can per-skip Sakura knock out a bear with her bare hands? I don't think so.
> 
> Gin can cut bullets apparently...
> 
> ^^ I would like to see pre-skip Sakura do that.



What does that have to do with her being multiple times stronger than a normal human?


----------



## Codde (Jan 6, 2007)

Well what has Sakura displayed that would put her many times stronger than a normal human?


----------



## Orion (Jan 6, 2007)

Code said:


> Well what has Sakura displayed that would put her many times stronger than a normal human?



jumping through tree feat......which is mostly chakra if i remember right,and even then she still doesnt have leg strength like she should from doing that,because everytime she has ran at someone its slow as fuck,i could seriously outpace her in most of the foot speed scences shes had,she wasnt strong or fast pre skip,she mostly sat there with a kunai for 133 eps doing jack shit,im sorry but like 30 people with guns can kill 1 useless little girl.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 6, 2007)

The tree jumping thing and the insanely large wooden log she used as a trap during the chuunin exam.

Again, you've never really seen her move, all you've seen is the tree jumping thing and her movement from a perspective of a ninja faster than her.


----------



## Codde (Jan 6, 2007)

vlaaad12345 said:


> jumping through tree feat......which is mostly chakra if i remember right,and even then she still doesnt have leg strength like she should from doing that,because everytime she has ran at someone its slow as fuck,i could seriously outpace her in most of the foot speed scences shes had,she wasnt strong or fast pre skip,she mostly sat there with a kunai for 133 eps doing jack shit,im sorry but like 30 people with guns can kill 1 useless little girl.


Well tree jumping would mean that she has at least leg strength, but at the same time it could simply be using chakra to enhance jumping ability, like the whole walking on trees deal or as Naruto displayed during the Chuunin exams. Though you basically said that, so I don't know how that would imply that she has strength greater than that of a human. Especially when applying chakra for attacks like she does post-timeskip has been implied to be difficult to perform, while doing something like using chakra to increase jump distance can easily be performed by someone as bad as Naruto at chakra control.


----------



## Orion (Jan 6, 2007)

Nihonjin said:


> The tree jumping thing and the insanely large wooden log she used as a trap during the chuunin exam.
> 
> Again, you've never really seen her move, all you've seen is the tree jumping thing and her movement from a perspective of a ninja faster than her.



weve seen her move......you can not except that all you want,shes not fast or strong at all.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jan 7, 2007)

Blue said:


> Preskip Sakura:
> -is many times stronger than the strongest human ever (yes, preskip)



AMV to "Hyperactive" by The Donnas


----------



## Roy'D (Jan 7, 2007)

A frog vs Pre skip Sakura would win.


----------



## Limit_Tester (Jan 7, 2007)

Someone will eventually hit her with a bullet at which point this match will be over or tied.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2007)

Blue said:


> Jumping 15 meters = *raw physical strength* - unless she weighs 5kg.
> You cannot get more bullets from somebody else because nobody is going to trust you with their life. And I didn't say she kawarimi's the bullets, I doubt she would have time. The point is she can move that fast.
> All she has to do is make a couple of bunshin and henge into someone she's killed already - say Jplaya - and this is done.
> 
> Wait, no, Jplaya would be shot anyway. She'd have to be someone else.



Reread the Haku/Sasuke fight


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 7, 2007)

I can't believe  people actually think Sakura has real world human strength. What a fucking joke. go try jumping 25 feet and through tree's. go try lifting a huge ass log. go try knocking someone of the same build back 25 feet. Oh! and if Sakura is so weak, how exactly did Sasuke and Naruto get moved too safety when they were knocked out? 
-chakra enhancement as justification of them being weak is a stupid. It's the opposite. if in fact they used chakra consitently to enhance their jumping prowness, and if they were in fact doing so whenever they move through tree's, then chakra consitently provides an excess force of which the muscle need not contribute to when used. So then in a fight that same force turned on a person instead of being used to propel oneself equates to far more power hitting you. So either way Sakura >>> any human being.


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 7, 2007)

wow way to right a rapage of girl post....might as well be in blender -_- anyways us


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 7, 2007)

I still pwn Sakura with 4 years of Muay Thai experience and coditioning while someone pops her in the dome with a .45


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Whoever misses can pistol - whip her.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 7, 2007)

shika shika boo said:


> I can't believe  people actually think Sakura has real world human strength. What a fucking joke. go try jumping 25 feet and through tree's. go try lifting a huge ass log. go try knocking someone of the same build back 25 feet. Oh! and if Sakura is so weak, how exactly did Sasuke and Naruto get moved too safety when they were knocked out?
> -chakra enhancement as justification of them being weak is a stupid. It's the opposite. if in fact they used chakra consitently to enhance their jumping prowness, and if they were in fact doing so whenever they move through tree's, then chakra consitently provides an excess force of which the muscle need not contribute to when used. So then in a fight that same force turned on a person instead of being used to propel oneself equates to far more power hitting you. So either way Sakura >>> any human being.



Sakura couldn't use her chakra to the exact parts of her body until post-skip. Chakra's not nen. U can't just channel it to a specific place and expect to use that as strength. U need a lot of training for that and the only ppl who seem to know that is tsunade and Post-Time skip sakura. 

If u really think sakura's so powerful, pls show us how powerful her punching or kicking is? Cuz she didn't do shit. The max she did was punch ino in a double K.O. That's hardly something worth mentioning.


----------



## Birkin (Jan 7, 2007)

Firemind said:


> Sakura couldn't use her chakra to the exact parts of her body until post-skip. Chakra's not nen. U can't just channel it to a specific place and expect to use that as strength. U need a lot of training for that and the only ppl who seem to know that is tsunade and sakura.
> 
> If u really think sakura's so powerful, pls show us how powerful her punching or kicking is? Cuz she didn't do shit. The max she did was punch ino in a double K.O. That's hardly something worth mentioning.



Funny how all Sakuras great feats seems to be in the fillers


----------



## Limit_Tester (Jan 7, 2007)

Sakura is at best average strength for an adult male.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 7, 2007)

Firemind said:


> Sakura couldn't use her chakra to the exact parts of her body until post-skip. Chakra's not nen. U can't just channel it to a specific place and expect to use that as strength. U need a lot of training for that and the only ppl who seem to know that is tsunade and Post-Time skip sakura.
> 
> If u really think sakura's so powerful, pls show us how powerful her punching or kicking is? Cuz she didn't do shit. The max she did was punch ino in a double K.O. That's hardly something worth mentioning.



Rock Lee ripped that tree root out of the ground


----------



## Orion (Jan 7, 2007)

Dire Rild said:


> Rock Lee ripped that tree root out of the ground



........and that has what to do with sakura's strength?rock lee has been preety much hinted at being in the like top 4-5 of leaf's young generation,sakura sat there and did jack shit for about 133 episodes,mostly cried and whined.


----------



## nejicough23 (Jan 7, 2007)

well if its all of us we could win easliy because its only one of her and she sucks before the time skip like a stationary rock could beat her


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 7, 2007)

we lose she knows where we are and she has knowledge of guns. she would set plenty of traps for us to get us seperated and whoop our ass.


----------



## Limit_Tester (Jan 7, 2007)

There aren't any guns in the narutoverse. Nice try though. And traps? What exactly would we be doing when she was laying these traps?


----------



## Kai (Jan 7, 2007)

Limit_Tester said:


> There aren't any guns in the narutoverse. Nice try though.



Actually I stated in my OP that she has knowledge of guns. Nice try though.


----------



## Limit_Tester (Jan 7, 2007)

Fair enough. Still doesn't really make a difference.


----------



## Darkadvocate (Jan 7, 2007)

Easy one person lures her out and than you just put the gun directly up the head and shoot. She isn't that strong so even if you all miss somehow just beat her with the gun.


----------



## Khamzul (Jan 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Regarding strenght_ 





Did she lift that log?


----------



## Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Darkadvocate said:


> Easy one person lures her out and than you just put the gun directly up the head and shoot. She isn't that strong so even if you all miss somehow just beat her with the gun.



Question is: Is Sakura stupid enough to charge bluntly at *one* person with her knowledge of guns that I've given her?

You would probably have to take into account she would use henge or bunshins to confuse us.


----------



## Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> .......
> 
> YES.



Alrighty then.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 8, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> .......
> 
> YES.




Thats something Luffy would do, don't confuse OP with Naruto.


----------



## Orion (Jan 8, 2007)

Nihonjin said:


> Thats something Luffy would do, don't confuse OP with Naruto.



pre skip sakura is about luffy level intelligence when it comes to combat.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jan 8, 2007)

Nihonjin said:


> Thats something Luffy would do, don't confuse OP with Naruto.



Kabuto: I thought I'd take their attacks *head on* to see what they could do.

Nope. Looks I got the right series. 

But really, what was the point of that? Kill yourself please.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 8, 2007)

> Kabuto: I thought I'd take their attacks head on to see what they could do.


What kind of comparison is that? Kabuto was basically a jounin pretending to be a genin.

In the fight in forest, what was the one tech that Sakura was using over and over again? It just happens to be a tech that combined with her knowledge of guns, makes the fact that we have guns useless.


----------



## Orion (Jan 8, 2007)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> What kind of comparison is that? Kabuto was basically a jounin pretending to be a genin.
> 
> In the fight in forest, what was the one tech that Sakura was using over and over again? It just happens to be a tech that combined with her knowledge of guns, makes the fact that we have guns useless.



stand around with a kunai and be useless no jutsu isnt going to help much here .


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 8, 2007)

So people refuse to accept Sakura'd rape us all because she was useless in the series?
Thats out of perspective.
Compared to Naruto, Sasuke and all other ninja she's useless, put her up against normal people and she's God..


----------



## Wesley (Jan 8, 2007)

Nihonjin said:


> So people refuse to accept Sakura'd rape us all because she was useless in the series?
> Thats out of perspective.
> Compared to Naruto, Sasuke and all other ninja she's useless, put her up against normal people and she's God..



It's not us.  It's Naruto.  Retarded babies with scissors would rape the best that Naruto has to offer.  It's just the rep Naruto has managed to earn for itself.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 8, 2007)

just because she was useless in the seris doesn't mean she cant beat us. she knows where we are and we dont know where she is. we are in a giant mansion. it willl be hard as hell for us to find her, and we wont split up for fear of being killed, so while we stick together she sets up plenty of traps and rapes the hell outta us. and she is bloodlusted with her smarts. we lose with little effort.


----------



## Orion (Jan 8, 2007)

Chaos said:


> just because she was useless in the seris doesn't mean she cant beat us. she knows where we are and we dont know where she is. we are in a giant mansion. it willl be hard as hell for us to find her, and we wont split up for fear of being killed, so while we stick together she sets up plenty of traps and rapes the hell outta us. and she is bloodlusted with her smarts. we lose with little effort.



she has no weapons no equip no nothing,she cant make traps outta thin air,she is litterally bipolar crazy bloodlusted she isnt going to be thinking up strategies shes going to be acting like hulk smash hulk smash.


----------



## Vicious (Jan 8, 2007)

she would win..
she has superhuman strength
superhuman speed
superhuman stamina/endurance.
she can jump meters in the air with ease.
she can jump tree to tree thats like 50+ feet in the air.
none of us can beat her inless we all get guns....


----------



## Orion (Jan 8, 2007)

4thandnaruto said:


> she would win..
> she has superhuman strength
> superhuman speed
> superhuman stamina/endurance.
> ...



speed nope she runs as slow as a regular human everytime we saw her,strength?she hasnt hit any more then a foot or so back so not much,stamina and endurance  maybe but not super levels of it,she jumps meters at a time yes but most of that is chakra,pre skip sakura isnt doing 50+ jumps on a regular basis,and we do all get guns.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jan 8, 2007)

I think we'll stand a good chance if we use the people who already admitted defeat as bait. While they're busy sucking up, we end the fight.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 8, 2007)

vlaaad12345 said:


> she has no weapons no equip no nothing,she cant make traps outta thin air,she is litterally bipolar crazy bloodlusted she isnt going to be thinking up strategies shes going to be acting like hulk smash hulk smash.



she can make traps from the things in the mansion. the mansion aint gonna be empty its gonna have things in it. and just because she's crazy doesn't mean she wouldnt be able to think up stragedies. Super Buu was extremely crazy but he was a good fighter, and good fighting doesnt go without a stragedy. she's sakura not naruto so her mind will come up with something.


----------



## Orion (Jan 8, 2007)

Chaos said:


> she can make traps from the things in the mansion. the mansion aint gonna be empty its gonna have things in it. and just because she's crazy doesn't mean she wouldnt be able to think up stragedies. Super Buu was extremely crazy but he was a good fighter, and good fighting doesnt go without a stragedy. she's sakura not naruto so her mind will come up with something.



bipolar bloodlusted=out of your mind,she isnt goint to be setting traps shes going to be looking for someone to smash,while shes killing one or two of us the other can easily hit her with a fucking headshot,you wayyy overate sakura.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 9, 2007)

Bwahaha, i've waited this match for so long, i'll gladly beat the crap outta her , just give me a crowbar.

Post time skip Sakura would stomp us, though, but.. pre ts Sakura? 
i agree that she's as useless as a crippled magikarp. 
She'll start to cry and yell ¨Sasuke-kun!¨ as soon as the match starts, we shouldn't be scared of her useless no jutsu.


----------



## bdmcol_ (Jan 9, 2007)

with everthing alread previously stated, we win. XD


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 9, 2007)

vlaaad12345 said:


> bipolar bloodlusted=out of your mind,she isnt goint to be setting traps shes going to be looking for someone to smash,while shes killing one or two of us the other can easily hit her with a fucking headshot,you wayyy overate sakura.



She was the smartest out her class, and Kakashi said she would be able to pass the fifth. How am I overrating her. Her being bipolar would only make her a bigger threat. She far outmatches us in speed and strength.How would we find her? walk around in one big group with a target on our head. Besides everyone wont be able to get a shot off because their would be so many of us and if we are together we might hit eachother tryin to shoot before teh bullet even reaches her, and we each only have one bullet. People in here are forgetting the psychological element of fear. She could be sneaking around us plotting and people would be scared not knowing where she is since she knows where we are. Even if u have a gun u will be risky to shoot it because if u miss u deadBloodlust is a desire for bloodshed, not just going crazy like gaara. You can still have bloodlust and be calm about it, and crazy and bipolar are way different.


----------



## Neji (Jan 9, 2007)

> I think we'll stand a good chance if we use the people who already admitted defeat as bait. While they're busy sucking up, we end the fight.


 
i see what you mean, good idea


----------



## Dave (Jan 9, 2007)

actually all we need to do is put sasule masks on, one of us pretend to kill one another, she ends up in a colma


----------



## Neji (Jan 9, 2007)

> actually all we need to do is put sasule masks on, one of us pretend to kill one another, she ends up in a colma


 
i think you mean Sasuke, and great idea


----------



## Dave (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah, i meant saa suu kay


----------



## Kai (Jan 9, 2007)

Chaos said:


> just because she was useless in the seris doesn't mean she cant beat us. she knows where we are and we dont know where she is. we are in a giant mansion. it willl be hard as hell for us to find her, and we wont split up for fear of being killed, so while we stick together she sets up plenty of traps and rapes the hell outta us. and she is bloodlusted with her smarts. we lose with little effort.



Setting traps...? Only a person with an IQ of 22 will dare to fight a bipolar bloodlusted Sakura that's tearing up the other side of the mansion.

If we even have the slightest bit of teamwork and intelligence(not referring to Jplaya), then we should be able to pull this off with only a few casualties(aka medium difficulty).


----------



## Reznor (Jan 9, 2007)

The Wanderer said:


> I think we'll stand a good chance if we use the people who already admitted defeat as bait. While they're busy sucking up, we end the fight.


 We aren't admitting defeat, we are being realistic.

If I had to, I'd try to band us together and find a way out of this situation. But honestly, that's not going to happen.

Your solution will be "We should...." but how fine are you with shutting up and accepting someone else's plan?

When we all get together, someone's going to try to take the guns from untrained people, someone's going to try to make others bait, a few are going to tell us that they are expert marksmen due to playing Halo online, a few will try to make plans.

We will be in disorder.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 9, 2007)

Indeed. Not everyone will agree and follow a single person.

Not to mention, despite the weapons, we're at a severe disadvantage.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jan 9, 2007)

_We aren't admitting defeat, we are being realistic._
shika shika boo, Nihonjin and Blue gave the match to Sakura already. Well, they stated reasons as to why she would have the upper hand, but they gave her the match nonetheless.

_ If I had to, I'd try to band us together and find a way out of this situation. But honestly, that's not going to happen._
Hmmm . . . 

_ Your solution will be "We should...." but how fine are you with shutting up and accepting someone else's plan? _

Me? Fine, really. I don't have such an ego that I won't admit that you or someone else came up with a better plan; you can count with me 100% in that particular scenario.

_When we all get together, someone's going to try to take the guns from untrained people, someone's going to try to make others bait, a few are going to tell us that they are expert marksmen due to playing Halo online, a few will try to make plans.

We will be in disorder._ 

If it's just a sick freak trying to destroy the group, I think that the sane people can deal with him/her before anything serious happens.

If the worst happens, Sakura will cause serious damege to the group, but that can be used as an advantage too. If someone manages to get away, he can kill her while she's busy slaughtering uswith a good old headshot. As long as someone is alive, we win. 

Besides, we know Sakura, and some of us could mess with her. Wearing Sasuke masks, burning her eyes with SasuNaru pics and stuff, anything goes. I think we have a good chance.

But we need prep time dammit.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 10, 2007)

You know...This is essentially the same scenario as a bad horror movie.  In which the solution is to simply avoid sex, showers, and being alone.  ...I say the OBD takes it.  We only have to be lucky once.

This isn't filler Sakura.  Any girl who can rip the mast out of a large sailing vessel and beat people with it is in the Ryoga Hibiki range of strength.  This is crappy canon-Sakura who probably would have gotten murdered by Gatou's gang of thugs if she ever fought them.

To take a solution from Zelda, *when in doubt, use fire. * Smoke inhalation can work wonders.  There's also the advantage that we know modern architecture.  Sakura doesn't.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 10, 2007)

Fun for the whole family!


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 10, 2007)

Reznor said:


> We aren't admitting defeat, we are being realistic.
> 
> If I had to, I'd try to band us together and find a way out of this situation. But honestly, that's not going to happen.
> 
> ...




Quoted for truth


----------



## Castitas Lilium (Jan 10, 2007)

Bullets > Ninja.

We win.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 10, 2007)

Castitatis Lilium said:


> Bullets > Ninja.
> 
> We win.



what about DBZ characters. U might as well call them ninjas, and they can dodge they hell outta some bullets bloodlusted crazy or whatever.


Someone else please describe how yall intend to kill her. If yall are all together then yall are doomed to fail, and if seperate yall are doomed to fail. If u have any questions about my reasoning please ask.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 10, 2007)

Castitatis Lilium said:


> Bullets > Ninja.
> 
> We win.



BULLSHIT.

If u actually believe that kishi said Bullets>ninjas in that interview, then u need to read it again. He said that putting bullets in a ninja verse would ruin the whole ninja theme


----------



## G-Man (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, we can add one more to our numbers, though I doubt I'll make any sort of difference unless were allowed weapons. 

If there's alot of us, fighting her in a big open arena is best.  Depending on our numbers we can possibly dog pile her eventually since she's not allowed weapons, and she can only use Kawarimi and Bunshins so many times before exhausting her pathetic chakra reserves.

If there's few, it'd be better if we fought her in a building where we could set up ambushes.  She has the best odds in a building though since she can trick ambushers with Bunshins, and she's pretty damn deadly (by normal human standards) with traps, assuming the no wepaons rule doesn't exclude her from using her enviornment to set up traps.

If she's not allowed traps, it depends on our numbers and how efficiently we set up the ambushes.

If we are allowed weapons, we win easily.  I am the proud owner of an assault weapon (with plenty of ammo) and I'm sure more than a few of us can get their hands on guns.  She ain't dodging that many bullets, especially since she won't even know what a gun is, and will be unaware of the extreme danger they pose to her.  Even if it's in a building we can stick together and systematically check every room.

She just doesn't have the speed to beat us if we have sufficient numbers and are armed.


----------



## Kai (Jan 10, 2007)

Chaos said:


> If yall are all together then yall are doomed to fail



I'm asking for reasoning for this claim.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 10, 2007)

Firemind said:


> BULLSHIT.
> 
> If u actually believe that kishi said Bullets>ninjas in that interview, then u need to read it again. He said that putting bullets in a ninja verse would ruin the whole ninja theme



Bullets>>>>>Sakura. Better?


----------



## G-Man (Jan 10, 2007)

Dire Rild said:


> Bullets>>>>>Sakura. Better?



Much.

Cuz' frankly, I don't think us having guns would save our asses from, say, a bloodlusted Kakashi or anyone near his level or above... unless we all had high-powered sniper rifles and were spread out far away (out of range of his senses) all around him.


----------



## Orion (Jan 10, 2007)

i know we would loose to someone like kakashi,but gd sakura is a smoldering pile of crap preskip,she isnt very good at all and can easily be handled by all of us with weapons.


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 10, 2007)

i know we could win, i'll spit dat G, get her in da bedroom, and give her two to da dome (bullets i mean) one to kill her, da other cuz she thought it was sweet  i jus think yall give her too much credit


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jan 11, 2007)

Firemind said:


> BULLSHIT.
> 
> If u actually believe that kishi said Bullets>ninjas in that interview, then u need to read it again. He said that putting bullets in a ninja verse would ruin the whole ninja theme



Yes. Because shuriken cant compete with bullets.

The reason ninja use shuriken must be because they work, right? They are capable of hitting ninja. Now, if ninja can be hit by shuriken, they can for sure be hit by a bullet.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 11, 2007)

Space said:


> I'm asking for reasoning for this claim.



the reason is that yall are a bunch of people roaming together in a mansion looking for a smart incredible hulk. ya'll are an easy target. with many different personalities everyone won't work together because of clashing personalities and ideas, and then ya'll begin to seperate and turn on eachother, like some of the other people said they would try and use the other people for bait, and i am sure as hell they wont have it then fights break out someone is shot, and its over from there.

..........or

or She-Hulk Sakura could just launch heavy things at ya'll since yall would be together and easily crush you. She could also use a replication technique and appear in front of you and then yall begin to shoot  and kill eachother since yall will think its her.


..........or

she could just get in the middle of all of you with her speed or from underground then when yall begin to shoot she can use substitution jutsu and let u kill eachother once again.  

any other questions.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 11, 2007)

@Anyone Pro-Sakura, Assuming everyone is working together (improbable but hey), what do you think our chances are.

I'd think that, assuming everyone were working together, and Sakura isn't allowed weapons or traps, we could take her. There's a lot of people in the OBD, and if we manage to corner her, she'd go down quick.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 11, 2007)

Chaos said:


> the reason is that yall are a bunch of people roaming together in a mansion looking for a smart incredible hulk. ya'll are an easy target. with many different personalities everyone won't work together because of clashing personalities and ideas, and then ya'll begin to seperate and turn on eachother, like some of the other people said they would try and use the other people for bait, and i am sure as hell they wont have it then fights break out someone is shot, and its over from there.
> 
> ..........or
> 
> ...



LOL @ Hulk comparison


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 11, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Yes. Because shuriken cant compete with bullets.
> 
> The reason ninja use shuriken must be because they work, right? They are capable of hitting ninja. Now, if ninja can be hit by shuriken, they can for sure be hit by a bullet.



Well that's what Kishi said but I think another point is if he put in guns then there goes the whole ninja thing

I mean Naruto is already far away from ninjas as possible, I don't think adding guns will make it any more believable


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 11, 2007)

For us to first have a chance, we need to be united, either as a collective group, or under a leader.

If the latter, who would that be?


----------



## tanukibeast (Jan 11, 2007)

We will win this. All it would take would be for us to send in 3-4 people to grab ahold of her giving us an opening to open fire on her.


----------



## G-Man (Jan 11, 2007)

Gai said:


> Well that's what Kishi said but I think another point is if he put in guns then there goes the whole ninja thing
> 
> I mean Naruto is already far away from ninjas as possible, I don't think adding guns will make it any more believable



Exactly.  It's just common sense.  Who needs ninjas to fight wars if every soldier has a gun?  It's easier and faster to train some famer's kid to point and shoot a rifle than it is to breed some super fighting prodigy and then spend years teaching him magical hand gestures to perform funky special attacks.

Every shinobi village would be suffering from financial cutbacks from their feudal lords since the feudal lords would opt to save cash by equipping their military with guns.

And if they had sniper rifles?  Ninjas as assassins just became damn near obsolete.  They'd only ever be able to get work as body guards, and even then they'd occasionally lose clients to some sniper who was too far away for them to detect.

Guns and modern weapons would just screw up the whole dynamic of their world.


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 11, 2007)

i think it would be pretty smart to split up, that way we are not jus a huge group of people looking for one person, but a lot of groups of people looking. I'm sure a couple people will die, but that's not avoidable.


----------



## G-Man (Jan 11, 2007)

ryuclan said:


> i think it would be pretty smart to split up, that way we are not jus a huge group of people looking for one person, but a lot of groups of people looking. I'm sure a couple people will die, but that's not avoidable.



Agreed.  The Hulk comparison was laughable because this is Sakura before the time-skip.  The near useless Sakura.  She has no weapons, and apparently she's been banned from making traps and using her surroundings as weapons (picking up a folding chair, etc.).

Under those limitations, more than 20 of us should be more than enough.  She couldn't hope to overwhelm a group of five or more using just her taijutsu, and using Kawarimi and Bunshins will eat away at her laughable stamina.  She'll actually make it easier for us to beat her if she uses jutsus.  We'll probably lose at least one search group.  Maybe even half of us will be lost, but she'll exhaust herself in the process and the fight will draw the attention of the remaining survivors to then swarm and overwhelm her.


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 11, 2007)

G-Man said:


> Agreed.  The Hulk comparison was laughable because this is Sakura before the time-skip.  The near useless Sakura.  She has no weapons, and apparently she's been banned from making traps and using her surroundings as weapons (picking up a folding chair, etc.).
> 
> Under those limitations, more than 20 of us should be more than enough.  She couldn't hope to overwhelm a group of five or more using just her taijutsu, and using Kawarimi and Bunshins will eat away at her laughable stamina.  She'll actually make it easier for us to beat her if she uses jutsus.  We'll probably lose at least one search group.  Maybe even half of us will be lost, but she'll exhaust herself in the process and the fight will draw the attention of the remaining survivors to then swarm and overwhelm her.


i agree, she cant win without using her chakra, so after a couple people are slaughtered, we could jus take our time and trap her, this would be harder for a person like naruto whose chakra is pretty much unlimited


----------



## Reznor (Jan 12, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Yes. Because shuriken cant compete with bullets.
> 
> The reason ninja use shuriken must be because they work, right? They are capable of hitting ninja. Now, if ninja can be hit by shuriken, they can for sure be hit by a bullet.


 You are oversimplifying the way they use shurikens.

If Orochimaru said "I'm going to throw a shuriken at you, Kohonamaru." and then did so, the attack would not hit. I can't think of a single instance in Naruto were  a skilled ninja is hit by a shuriken without being distracted, unable to move or when a jutsu is used.

Whereas we see people like Zabuza make claims like "shurikens don't work on me" - because noone of his level is going to be hit at all in a normal circumstance.

A ninja would beat a normal person with shurikens hand down. They'd beat normal people with guns too.

The reasons guns don't work in Naruto is that they'd change the style of combat. Sneak attacks would be insta-kills, for example.


> To take a solution from Zelda, when in doubt, use fire. Smoke inhalation can work wonders. There's also the advantage that we know modern architecture. Sakura doesn't.


 Right, like a burning building will be to our advantage.

Small amounts of fire and small leaps are problems for us. Not for Sakura. That's a better strategy for her, not us XD


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 12, 2007)

ryuclan said:


> i agree, she cant win without using her chakra, so after a couple people are slaughtered, we could jus take our time and trap her, this would be harder for a person like naruto whose chakra is pretty much unlimited



what if she has chakra replenishment pills like kabuto does. she was a medical ninja before the time skip after all, and she did have some small level of physical strength. But if ya'll split up like ya'll stated earlier and groups die their wont be other groups there to help since yall would be split up so that plan would be useless, and by the time ya'll heard the screams and rushed there she would be gone because ya'll are in a mansion, and since she knows where ya'll would be it would be an easy matter for her to just pick each of ya'll off.




Reznor said:


> You are oversimplifying the way they use shurikens.
> 
> If Orochimaru said "I'm going to throw a shuriken at you, Kohonamaru." and then did so, the attack would not hit. I can't think of a single instance in Naruto were  a skilled ninja is hit by a shuriken without being distracted, unable to move or when a jutsu is used.
> 
> ...



you are exactly right because guns wouldn'ty work on zabuza. he could trash anyone with a gun a skilled shooter like a marine or soldier or even just some average joe. he would just use hidden mist jutsu and then the gun would be use less.


----------



## little nin (Jan 12, 2007)

us > sakura


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Jan 12, 2007)

Are you suggesting that this one would stupe to the level of you filfthy humans? That this one should find sanctuary in killing that which is not worth mine time? That I, Sesshoumaru, would defile mineself by take advantage of her defeat in a most carnal fashion?


Only if it is Nurse Sakura.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 12, 2007)

Sesshoumaru said:


> Are you suggesting that this one would stupe to the level of you filfthy humans? That this one should find sanctuary in killing that which is not worth mine time? That I, Sesshoumaru, would defile mineself by take advantage of her defeat in a most carnal fashion?
> 
> 
> Only if it is Nurse Sakura.



O FORGIVE US, GREAT AND MIGHTY LORD SESSHOMARU...PLEASE HUMBLY FORGIVE US


----------



## Kakuzu (Jan 12, 2007)

We win quite easily, I must say.


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 12, 2007)

Chaos said:


> what if she has chakra replenishment pills like kabuto does. she was a medical ninja before the time skip after all, and she did have some small level of physical strength. But if ya'll split up like ya'll stated earlier and groups die their wont be other groups there to help since yall would be split up so that plan would be useless, and by the time ya'll heard the screams and rushed there she would be gone because ya'll are in a mansion, and since she knows where ya'll would be it would be an easy matter for her to just pick each of ya'll off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what u are forgetting is that it's ALL OF US vs. sakura meaning everyone, so do u really think that staying in a big ass group waiting for the first strike is wise? and the thing about zabuza and the gun thing, marines are sum of the best shooters in the world, they could pick him off from miles away, wouldn't see it coming. (no offense to my friend above me)


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 12, 2007)

people give too much credit to these characters, she may know where we are at the begining but more than likely noone's gonna be in the same place for too long


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 13, 2007)

ryuclan said:


> what u are forgetting is that it's ALL OF US vs. sakura meaning everyone, so do u really think that staying in a big ass group waiting for the first strike is wise? and the thing about zabuza and the gun thing, marines are sum of the best shooters in the world, they could pick him off from miles away, wouldn't see it coming. (no offense to my friend above me)



It aint like its 500  ppl. that have replied . I say maybe 100-120, and all of U doesn't mean a thing. Kimimmaro beat 200 + naruto's, Sora beat 500 + heartless, inuyasha beat 100 + demons so that doen't mean anything, and marines only can shoot things that they see, and they can only shoot things they hear if its close and an obviously blatent sound, and if zabuza does silent mist jutsu they cant see them and then he will use his silent kiling technique so they are all done for, and besides a ninja like zabuza is always on guard anyways since he was an escapee so it would be kinda hard to surprise him.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jan 13, 2007)

> Kimimmaro beat 200 + naruto's, Sora beat 500 + heartless, inuyasha beat 100 + demons so that doen't mean anything



If we were fighting any of them, then it wouldnt matter. Buts its fucking Sakura.


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 13, 2007)

She would have no chanc.


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 13, 2007)

Chaos said:


> It aint like its 500  ppl. that have replied . I say maybe 100-120, and all of U doesn't mean a thing. Kimimmaro beat 200 + naruto's, Sora beat 500 + heartless, inuyasha beat 100 + demons so that doen't mean anything, and marines only can shoot things that they see, and they can only shoot things they hear if its close and an obviously blatent sound, and if zabuza does silent mist jutsu they cant see them and then he will use his silent kiling technique so they are all done for, and besides a ninja like zabuza is always on guard anyways since he was an escapee so it would be kinda hard to surprise him.


u namin off all those people but pre skip sakura, and zabuza isn't even there so he's not a factor, and wat do u mean "marines can only shoot things they hear?" a marine shot kennedy, he couldn't HEAR him, he SAW him and shot him from a couple hundred yards away, but thats beside the point. We're dealing with PRE SKIP SAKURA vs ALL (as you say ) 100-120 of us, she couldn't handle it


----------



## MoonLight Dreamer (Jan 13, 2007)

*kills Sakura * Works for me!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 13, 2007)

Heres how the fight goes.

Jplaya,Suzu,Rild,and Pheom kill each other Mexican standoff style. That leaves the rest of us to come up with a good plan. Sehssomaru busts out with his marine knowledge. Set up an ambush for Sakura, 100-116 people shooting at her,atleast one bullet will hit. If that doesn't work the ones of us who are fit/know how to fight dog pile on her.

She busts out with a kunai or two,but she only has two hands,and there are dozens of us. She ends up maiming a few before going down. After that we stomp her.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 13, 2007)

ryuclan said:


> u namin off all those people but pre skip sakura, and zabuza isn't even there so he's not a factor, and wat do u mean "marines can only shoot things they hear?" a marine shot kennedy, he couldn't HEAR him, he SAW him and shot him from a couple hundred yards away, but thats beside the point. We're dealing with PRE SKIP SAKURA vs ALL (as you say ) 100-120 of us, she couldn't handle it



Zabuza I was referring to renzor's quote on how guns would be useless against ninja. I said if u read that marines can only shoot things they see, and they can only shoot things they hear if its close to them and an obvious sound. they cant hear something 300 feet away and then hit it with pinpoint accuracy. please read slower and more carefully. Preskip sakura still has the advantage. stop trying to think ike u r some super shooter and ya'll are this amazing team.... the fact of the matter is that she would have yall beat. what ya'll are saying is that since she was a poor character in the show ya'll could beat her in real life. So I guess ya'll are saying the same thing about krillin and kid gohan in DBZ. If the first saga they were terrible, useless to all the other characters so i guess since they were  sorry there u can beat them...? BullShit



Suzumebachi said:


> If we were fighting any of them, then it wouldnt matter. Buts its fucking Sakura.



But U dont get what I am saying... that numbers dont matter if their skill level is way higher than yours.


and besides i already explained why ya'll would lose together or seperate when ya'll are fighting her in earlier posts if ubothered to read it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 13, 2007)

Chaos said:


> Zabuza I was referring to renzor's quote on how guns would be useless against ninja. I said if u read that marines can only shoot things they see, and they can only shoot things they hear if its close to them and an obvious sound. they cant hear something 300 feet away and then hit it with pinpoint accuracy. please read slower and more carefully. Preskip sakura still has the advantage. stop trying to think ike u r some super shooter and ya'll are this amazing team.... the fact of the matter is that she would have yall beat. what ya'll are saying is that since she was a poor character in the show ya'll could beat her in real life. So I guess ya'll are saying the same thing about krillin and kid gohan in DBZ. If the first saga they were terrible, useless to all the other characters so i guess since they were  sorry there u can beat them...? BullShit
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Krilling and Gohan were impressive during the saiyan saga. They were stronger than Radditz who could have single handedly took over the planet. 

I say we can take Sakura,we'd probably end up splitting into 5 different units for various reasons(mostly e-feuds)


----------



## Bender (Jan 13, 2007)

I volunteer for a suiccide mission! I,ll dress up as Sasuke and  woo her and then you guys come from behind and shoot the shit out of her. Plus, Sakura can't tell teh difference between the real Sasuke and a fake Sasuke. Afterall, Naruto tricked her.  

How'd that work?


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 13, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Krilling and Gohan were impressive during the saiyan saga. They were stronger than Radditz who could have single handedly took over the planet.
> 
> I say we can take Sakura,we'd probably end up splitting into 5 different units for various reasons(mostly e-feuds)



and thats the main reason that she would be able to pick all off because yall are seperated and wont be able to work as a team.


----------



## G-Man (Jan 13, 2007)

See, breaking up into groups is a bad idea unless there are alot of us.  In order to avoid her taking us down one group at a time we'd need to be in groups of at least eight.  That way, she could only swoop in, hit one of the eight, and run or she'd be overwhelmed.

The thing is, Sakura isn't just weak by her world's standards, she's also being horribly handicapped here.  She can't use weapons, makeshift or otherwise, and she can't set up traps.  She's basically stuck using taijutsu since she doesn't know any offensive jutsus.  Her jutsus are only good for defense, and misdirection (using henge to turn into a member of a group), but she's too weak to snatch a group member away and take his place without us noticing.

Using jutsus will just wear her out faster.  She was exhausted after fighting with Ino for roughly ten minutes of just pure taijutsu.  That's probably better than any of us could do, but we have the numbers advanatage, plus we can watch each others backs while we rest, whereas she's gonna have to be constantly on the move to avoid being cornered.

We'll take losses.  Maybe even half of us will go down, but we'll definitely get once she tires out as long as we stay in large-numbered groups.


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2007)

Sakura could kill use all in a fucking curbstomp.


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 13, 2007)

Chaos said:


> Zabuza I was referring to renzor's quote on how guns would be useless against ninja. I said if u read that marines can only shoot things they see, and they can only shoot things they hear if its close to them and an obvious sound. they cant hear something 300 feet away and then hit it with pinpoint accuracy. please read slower and more carefully. Preskip sakura still has the advantage. stop trying to think ike u r some super shooter and ya'll are this amazing team.... the fact of the matter is that she would have yall beat. what ya'll are saying is that since she was a poor character in the show ya'll could beat her in real life. So I guess ya'll are saying the same thing about krillin and kid gohan in DBZ. If the first saga they were terrible, useless to all the other characters so i guess since they were  sorry there u can beat them...? BullShit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first of all kid gohan was not useless in the first saga, and secondly i was jus stating that marines are great shooters and i never said that i'd shoot her, also sakura is crazy with rage and we are NOT three hundred feet from her were prolly a couple yards from her  in the begining, she probably wouldn't be in the right state of mind to defeat 100+ enemies smartly and would charge b4 anything. and another thing, R U GUYS REALLY THAT SCARED OF A GIRL (no offense TO the girls)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 13, 2007)

A girl who IS a ninja, keep in mind.


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2007)

ryuclan said:


> R U GUYS REALLY THAT SCARED OF A GIRL (no offense TO the girls)


Yes, I am scared of a ninja girl that knows martial arts that go beyond that of real life capabilites. The most powerful man in the world couldnt beat her.


----------



## G-Man (Jan 13, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> A girl who IS a ninja, keep in mind.



Fortunately, she's a crappy ninja compared to the guys who could solo a hundred of us.  Seriously, she's relatively human compared to other Narutoverse ninjas.  She can easily be overwhelmed.  

That's not to say she sucks compared to even normal humans.  She'd own any real world fighter in a fair one-on-one, but she's not superhuman enough to beat a whole swarm of guys, or even to overwhelm a mere ten guys.  Not without weapons and traps.  

All it takes is one careless shot when she is inevitably forced to fight a group, her not hitting one of us in the jaw, but somewhere that doesn't stun us instantly, and that one she hits will grab onto her, slowing her down enough for us to dogpile her.

She's too limted.  If we'd allowed her to even use things around the mansion as weapons, she'd have killed us all, but no weapons, real or improvised, and no traps means she's stuck with just hand-to-hand combat.  She's just too limited to beat the numbers she's facing here.  It helps that a good majority of us will be much bigger and probably physically stronger than her.


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 13, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Yes, I am scared of a ninja girl that knows martial arts that go beyond that of real life capabilites. The most powerful man in the world couldnt beat her.


yea she knows them but i know a lot of people that know martial arts and would get their ass kicked in a real world fight, martials art are usually good against other martial arts where movements are more predictable pre skip sakura does't have the ability to kill 100+ humans with taijutsu


----------



## Reznor (Jan 14, 2007)

> Using jutsus will just wear her out faster. She was exhausted after fighting with Ino for roughly ten minutes of just pure taijutsu. That's probably better than any of us could do, but we have the numbers advanatage, plus we can watch each others backs while we rest, whereas she's gonna have to be constantly on the move to avoid being cornered.


 Ten minutes of fighting someone of her level, not ten minutes of killing us.

Plus, she can take a breather if she needs.

Actually, are we using the BDome or all of NF? If it's a small subcategory of us, then Sakura. If it's all 70,000 or whatever we are up to, then I'd say swarm wins.


----------



## Sharingan No Yondaime (Jan 14, 2007)

Reznor said:


> Ten minutes of fighting someone of her level, not ten minutes of killing us.
> 
> Plus, she can take a breather if she needs.
> 
> Actually, are we using the BDome or all of NF? If it's a small subcategory of us, then Sakura. If it's all 70,000 or whatever we are up to, then I'd say swarm wins.



i think its just outskirts battledome.

I like this thread. I dont know why, but imagining stayin with you guys while sakura the mad beast comes to kill us all made me kind of excited XD


----------



## LordSpark (Jan 14, 2007)

Has anyone stopped to give thought to the fact that for even the hope of victory you have to have around 60 guys with guns against this unarmed ninja, and even then your chances are slim. 

Since Sakura is fightining real life people(you guys) you should take into consideration what real people act like in such a situation. The moment Sakura drops one or two guy, the rest will undoubtibly lose their nerve, as this continues panic would set in.

You are not your Halo multiplayer fantasies.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jan 14, 2007)

> Since Sakura is fightining real life people(you guys) you should take into consideration what real people act like in such a situation. The moment Sakura drops one or two guy, the rest will undoubtibly lose their nerve, as this continues panic would set in.



If its in character, than we win. 

Sakura is too scared to kill anyone. Or even fight.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 15, 2007)

LordSpark said:


> Has anyone stopped to give thought to the fact that for even the hope of victory you have to have around 60 guys with guns against this unarmed ninja, and even then your chances are slim.
> 
> Since Sakura is fightining real life people(you guys) you should take into consideration what real people act like in such a situation. The moment Sakura drops one or two guy, the rest will undoubtibly lose their nerve, as this continues panic would set in.
> 
> You are not your Halo multiplayer fantasies.



We are are people. Some of us know how to use a gun right. Some of us might be in or was in the military. Sakura isn't killing 50+ people


----------



## LordSpark (Jan 15, 2007)

> Sakura is too scared to kill anyone. Or even fight.


Yeah it's not like she ever fought anyone before or aimed a lethal attack at someone in the manga. Oh wait.

In hindsight though, I'm willing to bet no one in this discussion has the balls to kill for the sake of combat. Hell, most of them wouldn't even fight or know how to or be able to do anything even if they did.

No one here has been in a life or death battle.

Sakura would stomp ass, pre and most deffinatly post time skip.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 15, 2007)

LordSpark said:


> Yeah it's not like she ever fought anyone before or aimed a lethal attack at someone in the manga. Oh wait.
> 
> In hindsight though, I'm willing to bet no one in this discussion has the balls to kill for the sake of combat. Hell, most of them wouldn't even fight or know how to or be able to do anything even if they did.
> 
> ...



Psychic are we? Since you know all that, which the lotto numbers?


----------



## LordSpark (Jan 15, 2007)

> We are are people. Some of us know how to use a gun right. Some of us might be in or was in the military. Sakura isn't killing 50+ people



People are stupid, panic easily, easily frightened and especially so when their in groups. 

You forgetting Sakura was and is still in the army of her world. What's more she was in the army by as young as thirteen. What were you doing at the age of thirteen? You playing video game with plumbers or middle school sports while she was off fightining against super powered karate warriors.


----------



## Orion (Jan 15, 2007)

im more then willing to kill someone for my life,iv already shanked my sibling(brother)when he attacked me with a baseball bat i have no problem killing some girl who is going on a rampage to kill everyone lol.alot of people put in a life or death situation would kill other people for their own life everyone is selfish.


----------



## LordSpark (Jan 15, 2007)

> Psychic are we? Since you know all that, which the lotto numbers?


No, but I do have common sense and that sense tells me that I'm not talking to a forum full of Navy Seals.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jan 15, 2007)

> You forgetting Sakura was and is still in the army of her world.



A bunch of us are in the army of our world.



> No, but I do have common sense and that sense tells me that I'm not talking to a forum full of Navy Seals.



You'd be suprised, but you never troll the whole forum. Just the One Piece section.



> You playing video game with plumbers or middle school sports while she was off fightining against super powered karate warriors.



Oh yeah. Because she fought EVERYBODY. And she totally won too. She totally didnt come up with a plan to fight Zaku that would have failed even harder if Zaku had a gun, she fucking curbstomped him. She totally went for the kill there.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 15, 2007)

LordSpark said:


> People are stupid, panic easily, easily frightened and especially so when their in groups.
> 
> You forgetting Sakura was and is still in the army of her world. What's more she was in the army by as young as thirteen. What were you doing at the age of thirteen? You playing video game with plumbers or middle school sports while she was off fightining against super powered karate warriors.



You must be psychic to make these claims

. When I was 13. I was fistfighting all the time, shedding blood from people and having the same done to me. But that's anybody who grew up in a rough neighborhood.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jan 15, 2007)

You should stop now Rild. NOW.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 15, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> You should stop now Rild. NOW.



Ok master of the excellent post. What did I do? I ask nicely


----------



## LordSpark (Jan 15, 2007)

> A bunch of us are in the army of our world.


Yeah notice how easily they get killed to. Just like normal people.



> You'd be suprised, but you never troll the whole forum. Just the One Piece section.


Would you beleive I was waiting for you to say something OP related. Contrary to your beleif I mostly just read rather than post and most of my reading is spent in the Naruto section. Most of my post occur in the OP section because that's where I find most of the stuff that annoys me.



> Oh yeah. Because she fought EVERYBODY. And she totally won too. She totally didnt come up with a plan to fight Zaku that would have failed even harder if Zaku had a gun, she fucking curbstomped him. She totally went for the kill there.



Generally, when you come at someone and stab them with a knife you intend to do serious bodily harm including death, but that's just me and train of logic. It may not be the same with you.



> When I was 13. I was fistfighting all the time, shedding blood from people and having the same done to me. But that's anybody who grew up in a rough neighborhood.


Even if I choose to beleive that you were gangsta you claim to be it still wouldn't matter a whole lot due to the fact your fighting untrained normal human beings. 

Admit it people, you'd get your ass whooped. Me to. I know for a fact that I would stand little chance against a person who can create perfect illusions of herself to confuse me, switch places with logs when I attack, knows more about close combat than I'll ever know, and trained in martial arts and weapon use.

Here, I just though of the easist solution to all of this. Sakura uses the henge no jutsu to become some averavge looking Joe. Now you don't even know who to attack.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 15, 2007)

LordSpark said:


> No, but I do have common sense and that sense tells me that I'm not talking to a forum full of Navy Seals.



But there are quite a few marines,and people from the air force on this forum. Not to mention all the martial artists,and of course the people who just got into a lot of fights back in the day.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 15, 2007)

What's "gangsta" about it? You labeling everyone as limp-wristed, manga reading, gaming pansies when you have never met any of us.


----------



## LordSpark (Jan 15, 2007)

> What's "gangsta" about it? You labeling everyone as limp-wristed, manga reading, gaming pansies when you have never met any of us.


No, the majority of them are, the other small percentage of them think their tougher than they actually are.

And even the people on this forum who are or were in the military or practice martial arts would still get their ass kicked in a fight. Sakura is a fantasy character who can do shit that is outside the physical boundaries of reality that you, me and everyone else is limited to.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 15, 2007)

LordSpark said:


> No, the majority of them are, the other small percentage of them think their tougher than they actually are.
> 
> And even the people on this forum who are or were in the military or practice martial arts would still get their ass kicked in a fight. Sakura is a fantasy character who can do shit that is outside the physical boundaries of reality that you, me and everyone else is limited to.



50+ people with guns. Come on. She's a weak genin, not Neo. She isn't dodging a hail of gunfire


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 15, 2007)

LordSpark said:


> Has anyone stopped to give thought to the fact that for even the hope of victory you have to have around 60 guys with guns against this unarmed ninja, and even then your chances are slim.
> 
> Since Sakura is fightining real life people(you guys) you should take into consideration what real people act like in such a situation. The moment Sakura drops one or two guy, the rest will undoubtibly lose their nerve, as this continues panic would set in.
> 
> You are not your Halo multiplayer fantasies.


i've seen sumone die b4, and it's not pretty, although i hope it never happens again i feel i'll have the nerve to attack dis bitch if she get outta hand


----------



## LordSpark (Jan 15, 2007)

> 50+ people with guns. Come on. She's a weak genin, not Neo. She isn't dodging a hail of gunfire



50 people with guns. According to the rules of this battle everyone has a pistol and one bullet. One kawamiri later and everyone is out of ammo and all that a few people has managed to shoot was a log.

One weak genin would beat the shit out of anyone on this planet.


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 15, 2007)

LordSpark said:


> 50 people with guns. According to the rules of this battle everyone has a pistol and one bullet. One kawamiri later and everyone is out of ammo and all that a few people has managed to shoot was a log.
> 
> One weak genin would beat the shit out of anyone on this planet.


i have a feeling that a lot of people are jus scared of dealing with sumthing they've never seen, oh and not everyone is as itchy fingered as u may think


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 15, 2007)

> One weak genin would beat the shit out of anyone on this planet.



No, your wrong because Jounins can't dodge bullets.


----------



## Orion (Jan 15, 2007)

LordSpark said:


> 50 people with guns. According to the rules of this battle everyone has a pistol and one bullet. One kawamiri later and everyone is out of ammo and all that a few people has managed to shoot was a log.
> 
> One weak genin would beat the shit out of anyone on this planet.



why would everyone fire at once?that one weak genin's chakra supply was horendous at best and would run outta chakra very fast,she eventually would wear down,and if people in narutoverse can get hit by a kunai then why wouldnt a bullet be able to hit them,bullets travel much much faster then kunai's unless you forgot that,if it comes down to it we can dogpile her and one person shoots her in the head and its over.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 15, 2007)

ryuclan said:


> first of all kid gohan was not useless in the first saga, and secondly i was jus stating that marines are great shooters and i never said that i'd shoot her, also sakura is crazy with rage and we are NOT three hundred feet from her were prolly a couple yards from her  in the begining, she probably wouldn't be in the right state of mind to defeat 100+ enemies smartly and would charge b4 anything. and another thing, R U GUYs REALLY THAT SCARED OF A GIRL (no offense TO the girls)



how wasn't he useless. he couldn't even attck napa when piccolo had him held so it would be a free b. sounds pretty useless to me and he froze in fear, also useless. and no i'm not scared of a girl but u have to think of this loically about her skills and the the skills of what people say that they have, and sum them all up compared to hers.




kenpachibankai said:


> No, your wrong because Jounins can't dodge bullets.



the great Gai sensei can dodge bullets. explain to me why he cant.



vlaaad12345 said:


> why would everyone fire at once?that one weak genin's chakra supply was horendous at best and would run outta chakra very fast,she eventually would wear down,and if people in narutoverse can get hit by a kunai then why wouldnt a bullet be able to hit them,bullets travel much much faster then kunai's unless you forgot that,if it comes down to it we can dogpile her and one person shoots her in the head and its over.



first, why wouldnt u fire if you were trying to kill her. if everyone in the group thought like that yall would get pummeled instantly.second we dont know how much her chakra supply was because we had never seen her reach her limit all we no is that she was weaker than sasuk and naruto in fighting, so u cant say her chakra limit was  horendous. Bullets make an large amount of sound and that would be a dead giveaway to move and by the way they move they would be able to dodge it anyway. I say sasuke could be able to dodge a bullet from his speed shown in the 2nd exam of chuunin arc or the fight with the 2 brothers in the wave arc, and sakura could as well since she could just concentrate her chakra and move. you wouldn't be able to dogpile her because of her ninjutsu. she has no restrictions on those and the moment u shoot she an substitute or just replication from the start and get a few out of the way by a few shots going off then run through and hit a few of u; substitute then come up with another plan.



mystictrunks said:


> But there are quite a few marines,and people from the air force on this forum. Not to mention all the martial artists,and of course the people who just got into a lot of fights back in the day.



so what, just because they are marines dont mean that they got to see any action not all marines got to fight, and the martial artists, so they just gonna get in stance and try to have a match against her? let's see she she can walk on walls, run about between 20-50 mph, is extremely intellegent and intuitive, resourceful, strong, and regenerative.hmmm.... i wonder who wins?


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 15, 2007)

what if sakura just uses the jutsu where you look liek someone, and acts like shes one of us(where you change your appearance to look exactly like someone....i forgot it..its such a common jutsu...anyways), and then makes us waste our bullets on bushins that look like her....im sure thats the onl way she can win, other than that, i think it onl takes half of us to win.


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 15, 2007)

> so what, just because they are marines dont mean that they got to see any action not all marines got to fight, and the martial artists, so they just gonna get in stance and try to have a match against her? let's see she she can walk on walls, run about between 20-50 mph, is extremely intellegent and intuitive, resourceful, strong, and regenerative.hmmm.... i wonder who wins?


i thought blood lust (or sumthing)) was on and she was bi polar and crazy and shit, so that means at sum times she'd be raving mad and attacking everyone and in an instance she could become nice (bi polar) and then we kill her, unless the wussies feel thats unfair???


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 15, 2007)

ryuclan said:


> i thought blood lust (or sumthing)) was on and she was bi polar and crazy and shit, so that means at sum times she'd be raving mad and attacking everyone and in an instance she could become nice (bi polar) and then we kill her, unless the wussies feel thats unfair???




thats what yall are misundertsnading. bloodlust just means a desire for blood, not a period of histeria going crazy for it.and the bipolar thing will only accelerate her skills and make her stronger and therefore kill u faster. and bipolar doesn't mean u become nice. it means u become energetic in mania, and a small period of depression, and the wussies only want to let the dumb people know the truth of their defeat which they cant except. ya'll fear losing so yallcome up with some half assed reasons why yall would win.


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 15, 2007)

Chaos said:


> thats what yall are misundertsnading. bloodlust just means a desire for blood, not a period of histeria going crazy for it.and the bipolar thing will only accelerate her skills and make her stronger and therefore kill u faster. and bipolar doesn't mean u become nice. it means u become energetic in mania, and a small period of depression, and the wussies only want to let the dumb people know the truth of their defeat which they cant except. ya'll fear losing so yallcome up with some half assed reasons why yall would win.


y would i be scared of losing? i've never lost a fight in my life and maybe the wusses are coming up with reason to lose instead of solutions to win cause they doubt they're abilites. it's those type of people that get everyone else killed, and that "small period of depression" will be our key to victory, dont think your gonna lose till u do


----------



## G-Man (Jan 15, 2007)

LordSpark said:


> Yeah notice how easily they get killed to. Just like normal people.
> 
> *A bullet to any vital point would kill Sakura just as easily as it would a normal human.  Hell, a bullet to the gut would cause her to bleed to death slowly and painfully, since she doesn't have her medic training yet.*
> 
> ...



There's not so many of us that we wouldn't notice two of the same person, and if she becomes someone non-descript, that's why I suggest breaking into smaller squads, so we'd know if someone who wasn't part of the group showed up.  Even with this ambush tatic, she could only punch out one of us, and then run away or she'd be swarmed.  We could just stay back and let the one she punched out recover.  She can't kill any of us with her bare hands because she's just too weak, unless that one is unconcious and she strangles him, but he'd have to be alone for that to work..


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 15, 2007)

ryuclan said:


> y would i be scared of losing? i've never lost a fight in my life and maybe the wusses are coming up with reason to lose instead of solutions to win cause they doubt they're abilites. it's those type of people that get everyone else killed, and that "small period of depression" will be our key to victory, dont think your gonna lose till u do



pride, knowing taht u got beat by a girl, and its not the doubting of my own abilities its just thinking logically. u say that u have never lost a fight, so when u get in one u automatically think that u will win and the thought of losing never crosses ur mind. U act exactly like Zabuza in the arrogance of not knowing when u r out classed and overwhelmed even when u r a greaty fighter. 

Its not thinking u r gonna lose until u do its knowing when its too much for you too handle and preparing for the worse case scenario. Thats why zabuza died. his arrogance of him thinking that he's the greatest and that he cant be beaten eventhough he's a greatr ninja. if the possibility of losing had crossed his mind he would've finally been able to comprehend the situation of the possibilitites of what to do if he was backed into the corner and put into a losing situation, teh first fight and second fight show that what i state is true. his arrogance caused him to lose and it would be your downfall as well.



G-Man said:


> There's not so many of us that we wouldn't notice two of the same person, and if she becomes someone non-descript, that's why I suggest breaking into smaller squads, so we'd know if someone who wasn't part of the group showed up.  Even with this ambush tatic, she could only punch out one of us, and then run away or she'd be swarmed.  We could just stay back and let the one she punched out recover.  She can't kill any of us with her bare hands because she's just too weak, unless that one is unconcious and she strangles him, but he'd have to be alone for that to work..



She doesn't have to teransform into one of us she can transform into a completely different person. Naruto was able to transform himself into a female version of himself, and their is no woman in konoha thats looks like him to practice looking like. the only reason we think transformation jutsu can only be used to transform into pther people is because thats what its used for, but that doesn't mean that thats all it can do if naruto can transform into a demon wind shuriken.

If u seperate into groups she could just annialate the group, or rather throw one punch watch the others shoot, substitution jutsu and they are dead. when the next group arrives to help transform and do it all over again and yall wouldn't know what happened because ya'll wouldn't have been there. what do u mean she cant kill u with bare hands. if she can lift anytyhing she can kill. she could gaulge ur eyes or snap ur neck or kick ur knee backwards or do the same to ur arm... how can she not kill u barehands? she wouldn't have to be alone she could just do a replication transformation and make it look like shes choking someone. yall would shoot the replications and waste ur bullets. or she could just stay transformed and when yall are finished searching the entire mansion and dont find her yall would have no way of telling her form anyone else and she could just walk out with u all, tie.


----------



## G-Man (Jan 15, 2007)

Chaos said:


> pride, knowing taht u got beat by a girl, and its not the doubting of my own abilities its just thinking logically. u say that u have never lost a fight, so when u get in one u automatically think that u will win and the thought of losing never crosses ur mind. U act exactly like Zabuza in the arrogance of not knowing when u r out classed and overwhelmed even when u r a greaty fighter.
> 
> Its not thinking u r gonna lose until u do its knowing when its too much for you too handle and preparing for the worse case scenario. Thats why zabuza died. his arrogance of him thinking that he's the greatest and that he cant be beaten eventhough he's a greatr ninja. if the possibility of losing had crossed his mind he would've finally been able to comprehend the situation of the possibilitites of what to do if he was backed into the corner and put into a losing situation, teh first fight and second fight show that what i state is true. his arrogance caused him to lose and it would be your downfall as well.
> 
> ...




That many replications and kawarimis and henges would leave her exhausted of chakra, which would also leave her physically exhausted.  She could take out one, maybe two, maybe even three groups like this, but then she'd be so exhausted that she wouldn't even be able to physically fight the rest of us.  Plus, normal replications are just illusions.  The moment one tries faking a choking the person it's attacking will swing at it and it will poof away into nothingness.

You do bring up one good point though.  It'd be smarter if all of us who have not had genuine combat training with guns were to simply put there guns away.  We're better served just trying to croner her and dogpile her or using handheld weapons like knives and bludgeons.

As for things like eye-gouging and such, you bring up an excellent point, but it's still putting her in close range where she runs the risk of being dogpiled, all it takes is one of the guys she's hitting grabbing onto her long enough for someone else to grab her and before you know she's buried under a pile of us; or she might possibly be shot if someone took aim while her back was turned, so she wouldn't think to use Kawarimi.  Hell, when has someone ever used kawarimi to switch with a person?

As long as we stay organized and fight smart, she can't win with so many handicaps on her fighting style.  

Hell, we can all just exit the mansion and set it on fire to smoke her out into the open where she now has to fight 50+ guys at once.


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 15, 2007)

Chaos said:


> pride, knowing taht u got beat by a girl, and its not the doubting of my own abilities its just thinking logically. u say that u have never lost a fight, so when u get in one u automatically think that u will win and the thought of losing never crosses ur mind. U act exactly like Zabuza in the arrogance of not knowing when u r out classed and overwhelmed even when u r a greaty fighter.
> 
> Its not thinking u r gonna lose until u do its knowing when its too much for you too handle and preparing for the worse case scenario. Thats why zabuza died. his arrogance of him thinking that he's the greatest and that he cant be beaten eventhough he's a greatr ninja. if the possibility of losing had crossed his mind he would've finally been able to comprehend the situation of the possibilitites of what to do if he was backed into the corner and put into a losing situation, teh first fight and second fight show that what i state is true. his arrogance caused him to lose and it would be your downfall as well.
> 
> ...


c i think u misunderstood me, by me saying i never lost a fight u assumed that i am going into each one thinking i cant be beat, although i know when i'm in for a good fight i don't like to underestimate ANYBODY. no matter who sumone is, i go into that fight as if it's my last, if u go into a fight saying "oh, she knows a lot of things i've never seen before, i have no chance" then u don't cuz u've lost already, i'm jus saying that the people that admit defeat before even trying are dumbasses who will never win. Although i'm not scared of losing i plan for the worst case scenerio and go for the best. and all the little punks that give up can just hide in a closet of sumthin while the rest of us fight


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 15, 2007)

ryuclan said:


> i've never lost a fight in my life



How many fights have you actually been in?


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 15, 2007)

G-Man said:


> That many replications and kawarimis and henges would leave her exhausted of chakra, which would also leave her physically exhausted.  She could take out one, maybe two, maybe even three groups like this, but then she'd be so exhausted that she wouldn't even be able to physically fight the rest of us.  Plus, normal replications are just illusions.  The moment one tries faking a choking the person it's attacking will swing at it and it will poof away into nothingness.
> 
> You do bring up one good point though.  It'd be smarter if all of us who have not had genuine combat training with guns were to simply put there guns away.  We're better served just trying to croner her and dogpile her or using handheld weapons like knives and bludgeons.
> 
> ...



it wasn't I who stated having 50 transformations and such I think that u misunderstood some posts and combined others from ones i quoted from other users.i was saying that she just does 1 with each group she sneeks into notdoing 50 or so everywhere.no u misunderstand when i say choking someone. i meant a replication choking another replication not a real person making them think that its a real person by camofaluging a replication with a transformation jutsu, and the dogpile can be avoided by just using a ubstitution jutsu.u all cant leave the mansion its in the first post, and i dont know if u had read the ther psts, but teamwork would be a strong issue for u to follow by since the others plan on using some as bait to lure her out.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 15, 2007)

ryuclan said:


> c i think u misunderstood me, by me saying i never lost a fight u assumed that i am going into each one thinking i cant be beat, although i know when i'm in for a good fight i don't like to underestimate ANYBODY. no matter who sumone is, i go into that fight as if it's my last, if u go into a fight saying "oh, she knows a lot of things i've never seen before, i have no chance" then u don't cuz u've lost already, i'm jus saying that the people that admit defeat before even trying are dumbasses who will never win. Although i'm not scared of losing i plan for the worst case scenerio and go for the best. and all the little punks that give up can just hide in a closet of sumthin while the rest of us fight



just cause u know its a major possibility that u may lose and admit that u may lose doesn't mean u will. Have u ever heard the saying that  "u never know your true strength until u r backed into a corner?" Its not just rushing out their fighting its gonna be knowing what to do and how to handle the worst case scenario, and preparing on how to change it and/or handle it. Assuming that ur weakest characters are the ones who choose not to just rush in and fight is a big showing of how much u would value us if we were on your team. Just because we choose to start off at the worst only means that whatever comes next can ony lead to the best. we could be very valuable in that situation if we were not going to be used as bait.


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 15, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> How many fights have you actually been in?


i don't even know man, i'v been in too many, i've been jumped, shot at, fought in gang fights and almost been stabbed, how many have U been in?



> just cause u know its a major possibility that u may lose and admit that u may lose doesn't mean u will. Have u ever heard the saying that "u never know your true strength until u r backed into a corner?" Its not just rushing out their fighting its gonna be knowing what to do and how to handle the worst case scenario, and preparing on how to change it and/or handle it. Assuming that ur weakest characters are the ones who choose not to just rush in and fight is a big showing of how much u would value us if we were on your team. Just because we choose to start off at the worst only means that whatever comes next can ony lead to the best. we could be very valuable in that situation if we were not going to be used as bait.


no one said u guys would be used as bait, jus set aside so that u wont have to fight a battle u feel u cant win, i didn't say thinking u MAy lose will make u lose i said thinking  u WILL lose will. and i also said nuthing about rushing out and fighting, and the worst case scenerio is that we all die! i realize this 





> i plan for the worst case scenerio and go for the best


 and feel that since u guys feel we have little chance of living we shuld spend our time trying to inflict as much harm to this gurl as possible, and fight to live


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 15, 2007)

ryuclan said:


> no one said u guys would be used as bait, jus set aside so that u wont have to fight a battle u feel u cant win, i didn't say thinking u MAy lose will make u lose i said thinking  u WILL lose will. and i also said nuthing about rushing out and fighting, and the worst case scenerio is that we all die! i realize this  and feel that since u guys feel we have little chance of living we shuld spend our time trying to inflict as much harm to this gurl as possible, and fight to live



I wouldn't want to be set aside i would want to be leader because since i already know and prepared for the worst case scenario i would know what to do in order to take her  down and ensure that we leave the mansion with her dead corpse.


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 15, 2007)

well join the fight then, i jus wanted u to say that we can beat her, if everyon tries


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2007)

Everyone united gives best chances for success.

That said, is such co-operation even possible?


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 15, 2007)

ryuclan said:


> well join the fight then, i jus wanted u to say that we can beat her, if everyon tries



yes we can


----------



## Sharingan No Yondaime (Jan 15, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> How many fights have you actually been in?



now now lets not get personal 

plus u forget we have jplaya... what will we do?


----------



## Reznor (Jan 16, 2007)

> the worst case scenerio is that we all die!


 Oh damn, is that all?

Hell, let's give it a shot then.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm out.  Sakura's useless even as a punching bag.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 16, 2007)

Sharingan No Yondaime said:


> now now lets not get personal
> 
> plus u forget we have jplaya... what will we do?



Summon Jplaya Itachi?


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 16, 2007)

Sharingan No Yondaime said:


> now now lets not get personal
> 
> plus u forget we have jplaya... what will we do?



Probably bitch about his canon and be killed by everyone of us before Sakura can get him.
YEAH!!!


----------



## Sharingan No Yondaime (Jan 17, 2007)

with a combination of sakuras henge jutsu, kawarimi, jplaya on our team, some pussies trying to use people as shields, and people fighting in the group, do you guys still think we win this/

im just sayin its not as easy as it looks


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 17, 2007)

^^^ we have already went through most of the things that she could possibly do


----------



## Nice Gai (Jan 17, 2007)

Jplaya will go out there and fight her first because of his grand knowledge of the Narutoverse once she starts killing him we can come in for the kill. So jplaya will have to take one for the team. Question when we all get together will we know who each other is or we just battle? Because a lot of people will start fighting among themselves before we jump Sakura due to us debating on the forum..


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 17, 2007)

We know we're gonna win, all we've got to decide now is what happens afterwards.

Dibs on her pooper.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 17, 2007)

we would have to decide on a stragedy about who are great marksman and where to place them and who are the strongest and good at martial arts then the rest would be back up.


----------



## Sharingan No Yondaime (Jan 17, 2007)

Chaos said:


> we would have to decide on a stragedy about who are great marksman and where to place them and who are the strongest and good at martial arts then the rest would be back up.



...and how we would dispose of Jplaya.

How we deal against sakuras henge no jutsu???


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jan 17, 2007)

> How we deal against sakuras henge no jutsu???



Shoot her.

I dont think we'd be obliterated by that jutsu. Us. The members of a Naruto forum, who know everything about Sakura and what she can do.


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 17, 2007)

we could give the marksmen all the bullets, jus in case they miss the first time and we can put jplaya in a closet or tye him up and use him as bait, which ever fills the mood. Agreed?


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 18, 2007)

Sharingan No Yondaime said:


> ...and how we would dispose of Jplaya.
> 
> How we deal against sakuras henge no jutsu???



let jplaya go do whatever he wants on his own, and for the rest of us . we could give a password the website name or your username that u used. If u were on hear and discussed the topic at least two people should remember seeing your username. before she even got started


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 18, 2007)

? i dont know why peple say jplaya would hurt us, he can g oup to sakura and annoy her ears to death?, all we have to do is cover them and live, then just beat the crap out of him affter sakura dies.


----------



## Sharingan No Yondaime (Jan 19, 2007)

thegoodjae said:


> ? i dont know why peple say jplaya would hurt us, he can g oup to sakura and annoy her ears to death?, all we have to do is cover them and live, then just beat the crap out of him affter sakura dies.



but hes a big time narutard and he would betray us easily.

Sakura is insanely bipolar bloodlusted... its going to be hard to ge tpast the henge jutsu.

plus if one of us uses the others as bait, alot of people will run away with fear of dying easily. you have to think about if u were actually in that situation


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 19, 2007)

Why is it so hard to accept that we win?

SAKURA CAN'T DODGE BULLETS


----------



## Alexander Gustafsson (Jan 19, 2007)

We all declare an all out assault on her location. Someone full nelsons her. Everyone shoots her. :3


----------



## Sharingan No Yondaime (Jan 19, 2007)

Firemind said:


> Why is it so hard to accept that we win?
> 
> SAKURA CAN'T DODGE BULLETS



she knos about guns shes smart she mite not fall into obvious traps like that


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 20, 2007)

Sharingan No Yondaime said:


> she knos about guns shes smart she mite not fall into obvious traps like that



I know about guns, does that mean i can dodge them?


----------



## sals5 (Jan 20, 2007)

I think you guys are forgetting that Pwngoat is actually a registered member on these forums


----------



## Zouri (Jan 20, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Everyone united gives best chances for success.
> 
> That said, is such co-operation even possible?



I highly doubt it, as we are already arguing forum-wise. With your life on the line, I'm sure that it would be even worse.

Anyway, I'm going to be joining the "We Lose" side of this debate. With only one bullet and most of us being crappy shots I highly doubt we're hitting someone who can switch places with a log in a second. There is also a good chance of friendly fire, even though we don't have that many people.

Also, most people would be looking out for their own well being. They are not going to disarm themselves just so someone who knows how to shoot can have a second chance. Plus, how many of us are really going to remember all of her abilities at the time of battle. I assume that half of us shoot at her when she sends in one bushin, and then systematically pick us off with her chakura enhanced abilities. 

Plus, during battle we're going to have even more problems. We have limited mobility, due to dead bodies piling up and people going flying after punches and kicks. We will most likely start tripping over them or get hit by a flying person. What's more, anyone who tries anything dishonest (human shields), will be labled as such and throw what little group dynamic we have into even further turmoil.

Also, Sakura has the element of surprise. She can turn into anything and make copies of herself. She also has the advantage of knowing where we are. So, unless we stay in one room she could very well be anything or anywhere. Also, considering the limited knowledge of the forum members, she could easily enter the room before anyone knew the wiser.

Lastly, none of us are a match for a trained martial artist (unless you are one). All of our punches and kicks would be read like a book and if we try and dogpile her she can just kamwari away, thus causing us more injury. She does have a tolerance to pain, unlike most of us here and has great speed and strength without enhancing her abilities (something she barely ever did BTW).

With our general disorganisation and inability to pull together, we don't stand that much of a chance against her. Or many fictional characters for that matter. The most we could do is take down Jplaya or something like that, unless he has the ability to summon Jplaya Itachi and his 'cannon'.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 21, 2007)

We all shoot at her. She dies. She's not dodging a bullet.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 21, 2007)

Pssh, I could solo her.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 22, 2007)

> Shoot her.
> 
> I dont think we'd be obliterated by that jutsu. Us. The members of a Naruto forum, who know everything about Sakura and what she can do.


 Most of us just figure we'd win without any thought. I'm sure 99% of us are familair with kawarimi no jutsu, but how to counter it, not so much.

After all, Ninjas have a far more practical knowledge of kawarimi, but that doesn't mean that it can't be used against them.


Dire Rild said:


> We all shoot at her. She dies. She's not dodging a bullet.


This isn't Sakura v. Fire squad.

She's going to try not to be in the line of fire of a bullet in the first place.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 22, 2007)

Reznor said:
			
		

> This isn't Sakura v. Fire squad.
> 
> She's going to try not to be in the line of fire of a bullet in the first place.


Exactly. The very fact that she knows bunshin jutsu and that guns are dangerous, completely negates their usefulness to us. The only use our guns would be in this fight are for committing suicide.


----------



## Khamzul (Jan 22, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Why is it so hard to accept that we win?
> 
> SAKURA CAN'T DODGE BULLETS


But can she be faster then the person aiming and firing?

I still think we lose this. Co-operation is (in my opinion) unlikely, and once we panic (which we will) we don't got much of chance. 

And the battlefiel favors her aswell. While their is little doubt in my mind that we could win if it where an open field, in a mansion she could just set the whole thing on fire, taking the roof as her arena.


----------



## ''White Chase'' Smoker (Jan 22, 2007)

hmm...

she would look at me, find me to be incredibly hot, fall in love with me
and then while shes off guard, you guys shoot the hell out of her.


----------



## TrueKimimaro (Jan 22, 2007)

We'd still sakura 1 bullet and she's down for the count.


----------



## TrueKimimaro (Jan 22, 2007)

Also if she didn't know what guns were ( here sakura point this at your head and fire it's a hair dryer) lol


----------



## Aizen (Jan 22, 2007)

all of us would win, then raep


----------



## TRTrunks (Jan 23, 2007)

she's useless.... we can shoot her in the head or in the legs and she'll die a pain full death


----------



## Sasuke` (Jan 23, 2007)

Its ok we have a secret weapon... ME, she wont be able to kill her Sasuke kun.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 23, 2007)

Jplaya's cannon would be more than enough to take her.


----------



## Orion (Jan 23, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Jplaya's cannon would be more than enough to take her.



or at the very least commit suicide.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 23, 2007)

Jplaya's Cannon

^ Nothin' she can do against that.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 23, 2007)

TrueKimimaro said:


> Also if she didn't know what guns were ( here sakura point this at your head and fire it's a hair dryer) lol


I'm sure one of us will be trigger happy enough to fire before we have a perfect shot, just out of being afraid.

Plus, they have at least crossbows, which function the same way. She'll be able to recognize the weapons intended usage, and the first shot will show it's power.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 24, 2007)

This is still going on?


----------

